# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار وعناونين الصحف الرياضية سبت النصر بإذن الله 18 ابريل 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*متابعين زعيمنا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ والترجي في لقاء شرس بالقلعة الحمراء اليوم



يشهد إستاد المريخ في الثامنة من مساء اليوم واحدة من أقوى مواجهات دور الستة عشر من دوري أبطال أفريقيا عندما يستضيف الأحمر منافسه الترجي التونسي في سِباق الترشح لمجموعات الأبطال، ويتفق المحللون على أن المتأهل من هذه المباراة سيشق طريقه بخطوات واثقة نحو لقب البطولة نظراً للمستويات الرفيعة للعملاقين في المرحلة السابقة من دوري الأبطال، وأعد الفريقان العدة لمباراة اليوم ووصل الترجي على متن طائرة خاصة أقلته إلى جانب بعثة النجم الساحلي وتحدث الوفد الضخم المرافق لعملاق باب سويقة عن مدى اهتمامهم بمباراة اليوم أمام المريخ ويتوقع أن يعتمد الفرنسي غارزيتو مدرب المريخ في مباراة اليوم على تشكيلة مكونة من جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى، امير كمال وعلاء الدين يوسف في خط الدفاع، مصعب عمر ورمضان عجب على الأطراف، ضفر وايمن سعيد وسالمون في الوسط المتأخر، اوكراه وكوفي في الوسط المتقدم وبكري المدينة وحيداً في الهجوم. وكان غارزيتو ركّز بدرجة كبيرة على الاستفادة من المشاكل الكبيرة التي يعاني منها الترجي في خط دفاعه حتى يتمكن من الوصول إلى شباكه واختار غارزيتو أصحاب السرعة الفائقة لإصابة الترجي في مقتل حال اندفاعه هجوماً حيث سيشارك أوكراه في الجهة اليمنى في وظيفة أقرب للجناح الأيمن مع وجود كوفي في ذات الوظيفة من الجهة اليسرى على أن يلعب بكري المدينة في قلب الهجوم ويعول غارزيتو على هذا الثلاثي السريع في القيام بتحركات مزعجة من شأنها أن تكشف دفاع الترجي وأن تسهّل من مهمة هجوم المريخ في الوصول إلى شباكه والحصول على نتيجة ايجابية تسهل من مهمة الفريق في لقاء الاياب من أجل التأهل لدور المجموعات من دوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غاني المريخ كوفي يعلن جاهزيته للقاء الترجي



أعلن الغاني فرانسيس كوفي نجم وسط المريخ جاهزيته لقيادة الأحمر للفوز على الترجي غداً السبت في ذهاب دور الستة عشر من دوري الابطال ووضع قدم في دور المجموعات من المسابقة وقال كوفي في حديث نقلته وسائل إعلام غانية إنه سعيد جداً بتواجده مع المريخ وفي الأجواء الرائعة في الأحمر مفيداً بأنه مستعد لتقديم الأفضل إلى جانب زميله اوكراه مع المريخ وقيادته للذهاب بعيداً في النسخة الحالية من دوري الأبطال.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اوكراه سعيد بالصدام مع هاريسون افول



عبّر الغاني اوغستين اوكراه لاعب وسط المريخ في حديث لوسائل اعلام غانية عن سعادته الكبيرة بمواجهة النجم الغاني الكبير هاريسون افول عندما يلتقي المريخ بالترجي التونسي غداً السبت في ذهاب دور الستة عشر من دوري الأبطال وأبان اوكراه أن هاريسون لاعب كبير ويعد من الأسماء المهمة لمنتخب النجوم السوداء وكشف اوكراه عن رغبته في تقديم افضل ماعنده في المباراة والإسهام مع زملائه في قيادة المريخ للفوز ووضع قدم في الترشح لدور المجموعات من دوري الأبطال على حساب الترجي التونسي.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يستضيف الترجي مساء اليوم بملعبه في ابطال افريقيا 



كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
يستضيف المريخ مساء اليوم بملعبه الترجي التونسي وذلك في ذهاب دور الــــ(16) لابطال افريقيا و تعتبر مباراة اليوم هي الثالثة للفريقين في مواجهات البطولة الإفريقية بعد مسماها الحديث و تحديدا في دور الـــ(16) حيث فاز الترجي في اول مواجهة على المريخ 3-0 بتونس و تعادلا بهدف في ام درمان و يدخل المريخ مباراة اليوم للثأر من خصمه الترجي و كان الترجي قد اجري مرانه امس على ملعب المباراة فيما اختتم المريخ اعداده صباحا وتكتم الطرفان على التشكيلة التي تلعب مباراة اليوم 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ابو الجاز يتكفل بنفقات 10 حافلات دعما للمريخ 



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تكفل الاستاذ النور ابو الجاز رئيس نادي المريخ الحصاحيصا السابق بدفع تكاليف تسيير عشر حافلات لرابطة مشجعي المريخ بالحصاحيصا دعما ومساندة للمارد الاحمر في مباراته المهمة والمصيرية امام نادي الترجي التونسي يوم غد السبت في ذهاب مباريات دوري ابطال افريقيا 
هذا وقد اشادت جماهير المريخ بالحصاحيصا بالخطوة التي قام بها ابو الجاز وهي خطوة غير مستغربة من رجل ظل وفيا للمريخ


*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*أتمنى ان نرد لهم الهزيمة الثلاثية غدا.
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو :اسعي لإحراز اكثر من هدف في شباك الترجي



تحدث غارزيتو عقب التدريب الرئيسي للفرقة الحمراء مساء أمس عن آخر تحضيرات فريقه لمباراة الغد وقال إنه لم يفتح ملف الترجي الا بعد أن فرغ من مباراة هلال الأبيض والتي كسبها فريقه بهدف مبيناً أنه عمد إلى عدم فتح ملف الترجي حتى لا يشتّت تفكير اللاعبين ويصرفهم عن أداء واجبهم في مباراة هلال الأبيض لكن بعد أن أنجز اللاعبون المهمة على أكمل وجه فتحت ملف مباراة الترجي وتفرجت على أكثر من مباراة لعملاق باب سويقة بمشاركة اللاعبين الذين أصبحوا يعرفون الكثير عن الفريق التونسي وأبرز نقاط قوته وضعفه، وتحدث غارزيتو عن الهدف الذي يسعى لتحقيقه من مباراة الترجي وقال: كل تفكيرنا في إحراز أكثر من هدف في شباك الترجي ووضعت الخطة التي تمكّن فريقي من التسجيل مع تأمين المنطقة الخلفية لأن أي انتصار نحققه دون أن تهتز شباكنا يسهّل كثيراً من مهمتنا في خطف بطاقة الترشح على حساب الترجي وتفادي المجهول في تونس، وأشار غارزيتو إلى أن الخطة التي وضعها للمباراة مثالية ومن شأنها أن تساعد فريقه على تحقيق الهدف المنشود وجدد غارزيتو احترامه للترجي كفريق قوي ويعتبر من أقوى الأندية في دوري أبطال أفريقيا لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن المريخ ليس أقل من الترجي في شئ حتى يخشى مواجهته وتعهّد غارزيتو بأن يلعب فريقه مباراة الغد من أجل هدف وحيد وهو تحقيق الفوز على الترجي والتأكيد على قدرة المريخ في مواصلة مشواره بقوة في دوري الأبطال، وأرسل غارزيتو مناشدة أخيرة لجماهير المريخ وقال إنها كانت كلمة السر في كل الانتصارات الأفريقية للفرقة الحمراء بإستاد المريخ وتمنى أن تحشد الجماهير نفسها بصورة غير مسبوقة لمباراة الترجي وأن تشجع فريقها بشراسة منذ بداية المباراة وحتى نهايتها بما يمكّن فريقه من الاستفادة من الدفعة المعنوية الهائلة في تحقيق الفوز على المنافس.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الترجي التونسي يحتج على الحكم البتسواني ويطالب بنقل المباراة



قدم وفد نادي الترجي التونسي في الاجتماع الفني لمباراة الأحمر احتجاجاً شديد اللهجة على عدم بث المباراة وعلى حسب ما جاء في صحيفة الصدى الصادرة صباح اليوم فإن زياد تلمساني نائب رئيس النادي إن للترجي قاعدة جماهيرية عريضة لم يحدث أن حُرمت من متابعة أي مباراة للترجي ولذلك فإن النادي التونسي حريص جداً على ضرورة البث التلفزيوني للمباراة غير أن وفد المريخ تصدى للترجي وأكد أن البث التلفزيوني أمر يخص نادي المريخ وأن النادي لم يرفض بث المباراة بل قبِل التفاوض مع كل القنوات التي أعلنت رغبتها في البث لكنها لم تقدم العرض الذي يتناسب مع الخسائر الكبيرة التي يتعرض لها نادي المريخ وبالتالي رفض النادي بث المباراة ودعم المراقب الأريتري موقف المريخ وقال إن الاتحاد الأفريقي لا يتدخل في أمر البث التلفزيوني الا في مرحلة المجموعات عندما يصبح حق النقل الحصري مُتاحاً لفضائية بعينها أما في هذه المرحلة فكل فريق مستضيف لديه مطلق الحرية في بث المباراة أو رفضها حال عدم توافر العرض المناسب واحتج وفد الترجي كذلك بصورة عنيفة على طاقم التحكيم البتسواني الذي سيدير مباراة اليوم في خطوة لا تعدو عن كونها صدىً لما يرد في الصحافة الزرقاء التي تتحدث عن احتمال انحياز طاقم التحكيم البتسواني للمريخ ويريد الترجي أن يرسل رسالة للتحكيم عبر احتجاجه العنيف في الاجتماع التقليدي وإعلان تحفظهم على الحكم البتسواني الذي سيدير المباراة ومطالبة المراقب برصد أي أخطاء يقع فيها الحكم لكن رد الحكم البتسواني جوشوا بندو الذي سيدير مباراة اليوم جاء عنيفاً عندما أكد للترجي أنه ولولا ثقة الكاف في نزاهته لما أسند إليه إدارة تلك المباراة الكبيرة ووجّه بندو صوت لوم للترجي وقال لممثليه في الاجتماع، في الموسم الماضي أدِرت لكم مباراة في مالي ولم تبادروا بتقديم أي احتجاج في الاجتماع التقليدي وكسبتم تلك المباراة خارج أرضكم فما الجديد حتى تبادروا بالاحتجاج هذه المرة؟ وهل ظلمتكم في تلك المباراة حتى تبادروا بالتحفظ على وجودي في مباراة اليوم؟ لكن مراقب المباراة الأريتري تدخّل وأوقف الحوار بين وفد الترجي والحكم البتسواني وأرسل المراقب الأريتري تطمينات للترجي وقال إن ثقتهم كبيرة في طاقم التحكيم البتسواني وفي أنه سيدير مباراة اليوم بصورة متميزة وطالب حكم المباراة في حديثه الطرفين بضرورة الالتزام بقواعد اللعب النظيف ووعد بتطبيق القانون بصرامة وعدم مجاملة أي طرف في المباراة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مدرب الترجي ينفي استفزاز المريخ



عقد البرتغالي جوزيه دي مورايس المدير الفني للترجي مؤتمراً صحفياً عصر أمس تحدث من خلاله عن مباراة اليوم ووصف المباراة بالصعبة مشيراً إلى أنه عندما وجد نفسه في صدام قوي مع فريق كبير مثل المريخ حرص على إعداد الترجي بصورة جيدة لمباراة اليوم واجتهد كثيراً حتى يدرس المريخ جيداً قبل القدوم إلى السودان وتابع تسجيلاً لعدد من مبارياته في البطولة الأفريقية وتأكد من أنه سيلعب في مواجهة فريق قوي ينبغي أن يتحسب له جيداً، وتحدث جوزيه عن الغيابات التي تواجه فريقه في مباراة اليوم مبيناً أن غياب الحارس المعز بن شريفية خسارة كبيرة للترجي لأنه حارس صاحب خبرات جيدة لكنه عاد وراهن على البديل هلال وتوقّع له أن يلعب دوراً كبيراً في تأمين مرمى الترجي في مباراة اليوم ونفى جوزيه دي مورايس أن يكون قد أقدم على استفزاز منافسه المريخ وأشار إلى أنه في الأصل لا يتعامل بالاستفزاز مع الخصوم مهما كان مستواهم وعندما يتعلق الأمر بفريق كبير مثل المريخ يبقى من المستحيل أن يقدم على خطوة كهذه وأضاف: هناك صحيفة سودانية أشارت إلى أنني أقدمت على استفزاز المريخ ونقلوا على لساني تصريحات لم أقلها مطلقاً وما أحب تأكيده أنني لن ولم استفز نادٍ كبير مثل المريخ لديه قاعدة جماهيرية عريضة تسانده وحقق نتائج جيدة في دوري الأبطال، وأشاد جوزيه بالمعاملة الجيدة التي وجدها الترجي في الخرطوم من قِبل المريخ ذاكراً أن كل الأمور تسير على نحوٍ جيد حتى الآن وأقر جوزيه بأن فريقه كان يعاني وحتى وقتٍ قريب من مشاكل كبيرة في خط الدفاع لكنه عاد وأشار: قمت بعمل كبير قبل وصول الترجي للخرطوم ونجحت في علاج كل الأخطاء التي كان يقع فيها المدافعون وأتوقع أن يلعب خط الدفاع دوراً كبيراً في تحقيق الفريق لنتيجة طيبة في مباراة اليوم لأننا ومالم نحقق نتيجة مميزة في جولة الذهاب ستكون مهمتنا صعبة للغاية في الجولة الحاسمة بتونس.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مدرب الترجي: جئت للفوز ولا شئ سواه



ه أدلى البرتغالي جوزيه دي مورايس المدير الفني للترجي التونسي بتصريحات مثيرة في مؤتمر صحفي عقده قُبيل مغادرة بعثة الترجي للخرطوم وقال إن فريقه مُطالب بتحقيق نتائج طيبة في مسابقة رابطة الأبطال الأفريقية باعتبارها الهدف الرئيسي للترجي، ثم انتقل جوزيه للحديث بتفصيل أكثر عن المواجهة التي تنتظره أمام المريخ في ذهاب دور الستة عشر غداً وقال: لا يُخفى على أحد أن مباريات دوري الأبطال مهمة للغاية ولكنها لن تصرفنا عن المباريات المحلية وبعد أن لعبنا مباراتين في الدوري وحققنا الفوز وتم تأجيل مباراة النجم الساحلي أصبح فريقي أكثر تركيزاً على لقاء الغد بالخرطوم وتابع: نعرف أن المباراة أمام المريخ لن تكون سهلة واذا تحققت لنا نتيجة التعادل أمام منافس جيد مثل المريخ يمكن أن اعتبرها نتيجة ايجابية لكن هي ليست هدفي، لم أسافر إلى الخرطوم بحثاً على التعادل ولا أرغب فيه، جئت من أجل تحقيق هدف وحيد هو تحقيق النصر على الفريق السوداني وتنقلنا من أجل الانتصار وسنلعب من أجل هذا الهدف، وعن المعلومات المتوافرة له عن المريخ قال: أنا أعرف جيداً المدير الفني للفريق الفرنسي غارزيتو وهو مدرب عمل طويلاً في أفريقيا وأُتيحت له فرصة رائعة لاكتشاف مواهب العديد من المواهب الذين ينشطون في فريق المريخ الآن ولكن هذا لا يهمني في شئ،  ما يهمني أن ينفّذ اللاعبون التعليمات الواضحة التي أصدرتها لهم في تونس قبل السفر للخرطوم وهي أن يهزموا المريخ في عِقر داره وأنا واثق من أن فريقي سيكسب مباراته أمام المريخ لأن الامكانيات التي يمتلكها الترجي تجعله في وضعية أفضل من المريخ وترجّح كفته لتحقيق الفوز على المنافس في عِقر داره، وأشار جوزيه إلى أنه حذّر لاعبيه بشدة من التفكير في مباراة الكلاسيكو أمام النجم الساحلي قبل أن ينجز الفريق المهمة التي تنتظره أمام المريخ على أكمل وجه وراهن على أنه وحال عدم انشغال لاعبيه بمباراة النجم الساحلي يمكن لفريقه أن يهزم المريخ وأن يحصل على فرص كبيرة في التأهل للمرحلة المقبلة، ورفض جوزيه الخوض في تفاصيل تشكيلته لمواجهة المريخ وقال إنه سافر إلى السودان من أجل الانتصار وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يعتمد الا على العناصر التي ستحقق له هذا الهدف وراهن كثيراً على اللاعب أسامة الدراجي وتعهّد بإشراكه أساسياً منذ البداية أمام المريخ ذاكراً أن الدراجي استعاد الكثير من ميزاته وبالتالي فهو واثق من أنه سيسهم في خروج فريقه بنتيجة ايجابية أمام المريخ، وقلل جوزيه من تأثير غياب الحارس بن شريفية في مباراة المريخ مؤكداً أن البديل سامي هلال في الموعد تماماً وسيمنحه كامل الثقة لتقديم المستوى المطلوب.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

أتمنى ان نرد لهم الهزيمة الثلاثية غدا.



بإذن الله الواحد الأحد يا كمال الليلة منتصرين
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*يا الله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا
*

----------


## الدلميت

*باذن الله النصر الكببر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سانغا ينظم اضخم حملة تعبئة لهزيمة الهلال



نظمت إدارة سانغا باليندي الكونغولي اضخم عملية تعبئة وحشد للجماهير في العاصمة كنشاسا منذ يومين حرصاً لدخول اكبر عدد ممكن من المناصرين لملعب تاتا رافائييل لمساندةاللاعبين عصر يوم الاحد لتحقيق الانتصار علي الضيوف.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــص  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريـــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــخ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺗﻜﺸﻒ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ( ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﺎ ﻓﻮﻕ) ..ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﻳﻔﺎﺟﻲﺀ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﺔ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻤﻴﻦ


 ﻋﻠﻤﺖ ( ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﺎ ﻓﻮﻕ) ﺍﻥ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﺧﺘﺎﺭ ﻞ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ
 ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﺧﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻟﻠﻌﺐ
 ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺑﺜﻼﺙ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻤﻴﻦ ﻫﻢ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﻭﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻧﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻑ ﺍﻷﻳﺴﺮ ﻭﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻳﻨﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻳﻤﻦ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﻭﺟﺎﻳﺴﻮﻥ ﻭﺿﻔﺮ
 ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﻋﻼﺀ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﻭﻣﺼﻌﺐ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻭﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻝ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻲ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻓﻴﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ :ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﺳﻴﻘﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻓﻴﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻳﺮﺍﻫﻦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ
 ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻭﺃﺷﺎﺭ ﻓﻴﺼﻞ ﻋﺠﺐ ﺍﻧﻪ
 ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻬﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻀﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺼﻨﻊ
 ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻫﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﻟﻤﺼﻠﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻥ ﻳﻮﻇﻒ ﻣﻬﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﻭﻗﺪﺭﺍﺗﻪ
 ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﻭﺗﺴﺪﻳﺪﺍﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻳﺔ ﻟﻤﺼﻠﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻭﻣﻀﻲ ﻗﺎﺋﻼ : ﺳﺄﺗﺎﺑﻊ
 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﺘﻮﺗﺮ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ ﻷﻧﻨﻲ ﻟﺴﺖ ﻣﺸﺠﻌﺎ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺤﺴﺐ ﺑﻞ ﻛﻨﺖ
 ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻟﻪ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺯﻟﺖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺭﺗﺒﺎﻁ ﺣﻤﻴﻢ ﺑﻘﺎﻋﺪﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﻳﻀﺔ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*صورتمارين الترجي في استادالمريخ



*

----------


## عز الدين

*المريخ  وجماهيره فى الموعد لتلقين الترجى درسا لن ينساه اليوم بالقلعه الحمراء  اشهد ودور فى سجل التاريخ النصر المؤزر الحققه المريخ نداء الى كل جماهيرنا  الوفيه والمخلصه فى العاصمه الخرطوم وما جاورها بالزحف نحو الاستاد  والوقوف خلف ممثل الوطن فى البطوله الكبرى حتى العبور لدور المجموعات اليوم  عند الساعه ال 8 مساء باستاد المريخ






*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻟﻤﺠﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﻣﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺮﻱ ﻣﻴﺸﻮ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻳﻔﺠﺮﻫﺎ ﺩﺍﻭﻳﺔ ﻭﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺮﺻﺘﻪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺟﺪﺍً ﻓﻲ ﺇﺣﺮﺍﺯ
 ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭﻛﻨﺖ ﺣﻴﻦ
 ﺃﻗﺎﺑﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻻ ﺃﻧﺎﻡ ﻣﻄﻠﻘﺎً ﻟﻌﺒﺖ ﺿﺪ
 ﺍﻏﻠﺐ
 ﻓﺮﻕ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎﺀ ﻭﻋﻤﺎﻟﻘﺘﻬﺎ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻗﻮﺓ ﻭﻋﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﻭﺇﺻﺮﺍﺭ ﻻ ﺗﻮﺟﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ
 ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻪ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻗﺎﺩﺭ
 ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻋﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻧﺎﻫﻴﻚ
 ﻋﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺗﻨﻘﺼﻪ ﺃﻭﻗﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻆ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺪﺳﺎﺋﺲ ﺍﻟﺨﻔﻴﺔ ﺣﺮﻣﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺪﻡ
 ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻭﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻋﻈﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎﺀ
 ﻟﻬﻢ ﻋﻘﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺑﻴﻦ ﻭﻟﻬﻢ ﺭﻫﺒﺔ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ
 ﻳﺪﺧﻠﻮﻧﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﺟﻤﻞ ﻣﺎﻓﻴﻬﻢ
 ﻳﺼﻔﻘﻮﻥ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻬﻢ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻭﺍﻥ ﻫﺬﻡ .. ﻟﻘﺪ
 ﺗﻤﻨﻴﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺍﺧﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻜﻲ ﺍﺩﺭﺑﻪ
 ﻭﺻﺎﺭﺣﺖ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺩﺭﺑﺖ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﻣﻦ
 ﺃﺟﻤﻞ
 ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻲ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﻀﻴﺘﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺍﺫﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻮﻕ ﻓﺎﺫﺍﺀ
 ﺑﺄﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﻟﻲ ﺣﺴﺎﺑﻲ ﻭﻳﺼﺮ ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﺫﻟﻚ ﻭﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺳﺄﻟﺘﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻧﺘﻤﺎﺀﻩ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﺑﺎﻧﻪ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﻏﻴﻮﺭ ﻓﻀﺤﻜﺖ ﻣﻦ
 ﺃﻋﻤﺎﻕ
 ﻗﻠﺒﻲ ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻫﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪ ﺯﺍﺗﻪ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 ﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﻘﺘﺮﺏ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺗﻨﻘﺺ
 ﺍﻭﺯﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﻭﺗﻈﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﺒﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺘﻬﻢ ..
 ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺪﺭ .. ﺟﺮﻳﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﺞ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻴﺔ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا صفوة .
اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺑﺎﻹﺣﺼﺎﺀ .. ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻌﺐ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻴﺔ ﺳﺖ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ
 ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ
 ؛ <>===<>===<>===<>===<>
 ؛ <>===<>===<>===<>===<>
 ﻧﺠﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﻰ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﺔ ﺳﺘﻪ ﻣﺮﺍﺕ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ
 ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺗﻤﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺷﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ﻣﺮﺗﻴﻦ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺰﺭﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﻠﻰ ﻭﺧﺴﺮ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻔﺎﻗﺼﻰ ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺗﺴﺎﻭﻯ
 ﻣﻊ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻰ ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻭﺩﻉ ﺍﻣﺎﻣﻪ ﺑﺮﻛﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻴﺢ .
 ﺍﻭﻝ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻴﺔ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺲ
 ﻓﻘﺪ ﺧﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﻓﻰ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺻﻔﺮ \ ﻭﻛﺴﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
 ﺍﻻﻳﺎﺏ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ 2\1 ﺳﺠﻞ ﻟﻪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﺑﻮﻋﻨﺠﻪ ﻭﻣﺪﺍﻓﻊ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺮﻣﺎﻩ ﻟﻴﻮﺩﻉ ﺑﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﻓﻰ ﺍﺭﺽ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻴﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺰﺭﺕ ﻓﻰ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺆﻭﺱ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ
 ﻓﺨﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺫﻫﺎﺑﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺻﻔﺮ\1 ﻭﻛﺴﺐ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ 2\ﺻﻔﺮ ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻤﻪ ﺳﺎﻧﺘﻮ ﺭﻓﺎﻋﻪ .
 ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺜﺔ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﻰ ﻓﻜﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺑﻨﻴﺘﺠﺔ 1\ﺻﻔﺮ ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻐﻨﻲ ﻭﺧﺴﺮ ﻓﻰ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ
 ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻟﻴﺤﺘﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺭﻛﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻴﺢ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺍﺑﺘﺴﻤﺖ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ .
 ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺎﻗﺴﻲ ﻓﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻰ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻔﺪﺭﺍﻟﻴﺔ ﻋﺎﻡ 2007 ﻭﺧﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺫﻫﺎﺑﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩﻩ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ 4\2
 ﺳﺠﻞ ﻟﻪ ﺑﺎﻭﻟﻴﻨﻮ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﻭﺧﺴﺮ ﺍﻳﺎﺑﺎ ﻓﻰ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ .
 ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻣﺴﺔ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﻠﻰ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻓﻰ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻔﺪﺭﺍﻟﻴﺔ ﻋﺎﻡ 2008 ﻓﺨﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ
 ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﺫﻫﺎﺑﺎ ﻳﻨﺘﺠﻴﺔ 1\2 ﺳﺠﻞ ﻟﻪ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻃﻤﺒﻞ , ﻭﻓﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﺏ ﻓﻰ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻛﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ 2\ﺻﻔﺮ ﻋﻦ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻯ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺣﻞ ﺍﻳﺪﺍﻫﻮ .
 ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺳﺔ ﻭﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻭﺧﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﻓﻰ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﺑﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ 3- ﺻﻔﺮ ﻭﺍﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﺏ ﻓﻰ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ 1-1 ﻧﺎﻝ ﻫﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻣـــﻔــــﻜـــــــــــﺮﺓ ﺍﻟـــﻴــــــــــــــــﻮﻡ ::
 ..............................................
 ◄ < ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ :12
 • ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ )-- : --( ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 17:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ 1
 • ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ )-- : --( ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 17:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻠﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ 2
 ..................................................  ..........
 ◄ < ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ - ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟـ:16
 • ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ - ﻣﺎﻟﻲ )-- : --( ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ - ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﺠﻮ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 20:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺘﻮﻓﺮﺓ
 • ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ - ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ )-- : --( ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ - ﺗﻮﻧﺲ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 20:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺘﻮﻓﺮﺓ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ◄ < ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ - ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟـ16 )1(:
 • ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻜﺎﻧﺰ - ﺗﻨﺰﺍﻧﻴﺎ )-- : --( ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﻠﻲ - ﺗﻮﻧﺲ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 17:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺘﻮﻓﺮﺓ
 • ﺭﻭﻳﺎﻝ - ﺳﻮﺍﺯﻳﻼﻧﺪ )-- : --( ﻓﻴﺘﺎ ﻛﻠﻮﺏ - ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﺠﻮ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 17:30 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺘﻮﻓﺮﺓ
 • ﻭﻭﻟﻔﺰ - ﻧﻴﺠﻴﺮﻳﺎ )-- : --( ﺇﻳﺘﺎﻧﺸﻴﺘﻲ - ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﺠﻮ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 18:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺘﻮﻓﺮﺓ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ◄ < ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻹﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ - ﻧﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ:
 • ﺭﻳﺪﻳﻨﺞ )-- : --( ﺁﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 19:20 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 2 HD
 ..................................................  ..........
 > ◄ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ :33
 • ﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ )-- : --( ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 19:30 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 1 HD
 ..................................................  ..........
 > ◄ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ :32
 • ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ )-- : --( ﻓﺎﻟﻨﺴﻴﺎ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 17:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 2 HD
 • ﺩﻳﺒﻮﺭﺗﻴﻔﻮ ﻻﻛﻮﺭﻭﻧﺎ )-- : --( ﺃﺗﻠﺘﻴﻜﻮ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 19:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 2 HD
 • ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ )-- : --( ﻣﺎﻻﺟﺎ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 21:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 2 HD
 ..................................................  ..........
 > ◄ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻳﻄﺎﻟﻲ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ :31
 • ﻳﻮﻓﻨﺘﻮﺱ )-- : --( ﻻﺗﺴﻴﻮ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 21:45 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 3 HD
 ..................................................  ..........
 > ◄ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ :29
 • ﺑﻮﺭﻭﺳﻴﺎ ﺩﻭﺭﺗﻤﻮﻧﺪ )-- : --( ﺑﺎﺩﺭﺑﻮﺭﻥ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 16:30 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 1 HD
 • ﻫﻮﻓﻨﻬﺎﻳﻢ )-- : --( ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 16:30 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 4 HD
 ..................................................  ..........
 > ◄ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ :33
 • ﻧﻴﺲ )-- : --( ﺑﺎﺭﻳﺲ ﺳﺎﻥ ﺟﻴﺮﻣﺎﻥ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 18:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 5 HD
 • ﻣﻮﻧﺎﻛﻮ )-- : --( ﺭﻳﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 21:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : beIN SPORTS 5 HD
 ..................................................  ..........
 > ◄ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ :23
 • ﺍﻟﻔﻴﺼﻠﻲ )-- : --( ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺔ : 21:00 .. ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ MBC : ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ 1
 "ﺟﻤﻴـــﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺒـــﺎﺭﻳـــﺎﺕ ﺑﺘــــﻮﻗﻴــﺖ ﺍﻟﺴـــﻮﺩﺍﻥ ) ﺟﺮﻳﻨﺘﺶ
 "(3 +
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻧـﺘـﺎﺋـــــــــﺝ ﻣـﺒـﺎﺭﻳـــــــﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻣــــــــــﺲ :
 ◄ < ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ - ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟـ16 )1(:
 • ﺩﺟﻮﻟﻴﺒﺎ - ﻣﺎﻟﻲ )2 : 1( ﻗﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺼﻨﻮﺑﺮ - ﻏﺎﻧﺎ
 • ﺍﻟﺸﻠﻒ - ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ )1 : 1( ﺍﻹﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ - ﺗﻮﻧﺲ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ◄ < ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ :32
 • ﻟﻴﻔﺎﻧﺘﻲ )2 : 2( ﺇﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﻮﻝ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ◄ < ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ :29
 • ﺁﻳﻨﺘﺮﺍﺧﺖ ﻓﺮﺍﻧﻜﻔﻮﺭﺕ )0 : 0( ﻣﻮﻧﺸﻨﻐﻼﺩﺑﺎﺥ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ◄ < ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ :33
 • ﻧﺎﻧﺖ )0 : 1( ﻣﺎﺭﺳﻴﻠﻴﺎ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ◄ < ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ :23
 • ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ )0 : 3( ﻫﺠﺮ
 • ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻭﻥ )1 : 1( ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ
 • ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ )0 : 3( ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ
 ..................................................  ..........
 ◄ < ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ - ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ :23
 • ﺍﻟﻔﺠﻴﺮﺓ )1 : 2( ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻗﺔ
 • ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻞ )2 : 2( ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺕ
 • ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻳﺮﺓ )4 : 2( ﺑﻨﻲ ﻳﺎﺱ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻋـﻨـﺎﻭﻳــــﻦ ﺍﻟـﺼـﺤـــﻒ ﺍﻟـﻌـﺎﻟـﻤـﻴـــة ﻭﺍﻟـﻌـﺮﺑـــﻴــــﺔ ::
 ..................................................  ..............
 ..................................................  ...............
 • ﻟﻴﻔﺎﻧﺘﻲ ﻳﻨﺘﺰﻉ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻻ ﻣﺜﻴﺮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺇﺳﺒﺎﻧﻴﻮﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﺎﻧﻲ
 • ﻧﺎﻧﺖ ﻳﻘﻬﺮ ﻣﺎﺭﺳﻴﻠﻴﺎ ﻭﻳﺰﻳﺪ ﺍﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩﻩ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ
 • ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻓﺮﺍﻧﻜﻔﻮﺭﺕ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻮﻧﺸﻨﺠﻼﺩﺑﺎﺥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ
 • ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻛﻮﻧﻜﺎﻛﺎﻑ ﻳﻬﺪﻱ ﺟﻮﺯﻳﻒ ﺑﻼﺗﺮ 33 ﺻﻮﺗﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ
 ﻓﻴﻔﺎ
 • ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻧﺪﺭﻳﺲ ﺍﻧﻴﺴﺘﺎ ﻋﻦ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﺎﻟﻨﺴﻴﺎ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻠﻴﻐﺎ
 • ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ ﻳﻔﺘﻘﺪ ﺟﻬﻮﺩ ﻗﺎﺋﺪﻩ ﻓﻴﻠﻴﺐ ﻻﻡ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻫﻮﻓﻨﻬﺎﻳﻢ
 • ﻣﺎﻧﺰﻭﻛﻴﺘﺶ ﻳﻐﻴﺐ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺗﻠﺘﻴﻜﻮ ﺿﺪ ﺩﻳﺒﻮﺭﺗﻴﻔﻮ ﻻﻛﻮﺭﻭﻧﻴﺎ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ
 ﺍﻻﺻﺎﺑﺔ
 • ﺑﻮﺭﻭﺳﻴﺎ ﺩﻭﺭﺗﻤﻮﻧﺪ ﻳﻌﻠﻦ ﻋﻦ ﺧﻠﻴﻔﺔ ﻛﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ
 • ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﻴﻒ: ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ ﺍﻷﺳﻮﺃ ﺳﻠﻮﻛﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
 ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ
 • ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻓﺮﺍﻧﻜﻔﻮﺭﺕ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻮﻧﺸﻨﺠﻼﺩﺑﺎﺥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ
 • ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﻣﺎﺭﻛﺎ ﺳﺎﺑﻘﺎ: ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺃﺩﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻮﺭﻳﻨﻴﻮ ﻭﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﺑﻴﺐ
 ﻟﻴﺲ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ
 • ﺁﺩﺍﻥ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﻣﺮﻣﻰ ﺑﻴﺘﻴﺲ: ﺇﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﻛﺎﺳﻴﺎﺱ ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﺗﺤﻮﻝ ﻋﻈﻴﻤﺔ
 ﻓﻲ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺗﻲ
 • ﺁﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﻳﺮﺻﺪ 41 ﻣﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﻳﻮﺭﻭ ﻟﻀﻢ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺩﻭﺭﺗﻤﻮﻧﺪ ﺇﻳﻤﻴﺮﻳﻚ
 ﺃﻭﺑﺎﻣﻴﺎﻧﺞ
 • ﺭﻭﻣﺎﺭﻳﻮ ﻳﺼﻒ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺯﻳﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﺮﻃﺎﻥ
 • ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﺃﻭﺯﻳﻞ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺃﺭﺳﻨﺎﻝ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻤﻨﺘﻘﺪﻳﻪ: ﺃﻧﻈﺮﻭﺍ ﺇﻟﻰ
 ﺍﻹﺣﺼﺎﺋﻴﺎﺕ
 • ﺷﻜﻮﻙ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺃﻏﺒﻮﻧﻼﻫﻮﺭ ﻣﻊ ﺃﺳﺘﻮﻥ ﻓﻴﻼ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻟﻴﻔﺮﺑﻮﻝ
 • ﻓﺎﻟﻨﺴﻴﺎ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﺃﻭﺗﺎﻣﻴﻨﺪﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﻈﻬﻴﺮ ﺧﻮﺳﻴﻪ ﻟﻮﻳﺲ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ
 ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ
 • ﻣﻮﺭﻳﻨﻴﻮ: ﺗﺸﻴﻠﺴﻲ ﻣﻤﻞ.. ﻭﻛﻠﻮﺏ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺧﻠﻴﻔﺘﻲ "ﺻﻔﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ
 ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻴﺴﺒﻮﻙ"
 • ﻣﻮﺭﻳﻨﻴﻮ: ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ ﻳﻮﻧﺎﻳﺘﺪ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻤﻨﺤﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
 ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ
 • ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻛﺮﻳﺴﺘﺎﻝ ﺑﺎﻻﺱ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﻹﻧﻬﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺃﻭﻝ ﻋﺸﺮﺓ
 • ﺇﺳﺘﻔﺘﺎﺀ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻱ ﻳﻄﻴﺢ ﺑﺒﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ ﻭﻳﺮﺷﺢ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ
 ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ
 • ﺍﻳﻨﺪﻫﻮﻓﻦ ﻳﺘﺪﺭﺏ ﻓﻲ ﺳﺮﻳﺔ ﺗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﻓﻲ
 ﻫﻮﻟﻨﺪﺍ
 • ﺷﺎﻟﻜﻪ ﻳﻔﺘﻘﺪ ﺗﺸﻮﺑﻮ ﻣﻮﺗﻴﻨﻎ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻓﻮﻟﻔﺴﺒﻮﺭﻍ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ
 • ﻫﻴﺘﺴﻔﻴﻠﺪ: ﺇﺳﺘﻘﺎﻟﺔ ﻓﻮﻟﻔﺎﺭﺕ ﻃﺒﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺗﻀﻌﻒ ﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻣﻴﻮﻧﻴﺦ
 • ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﺍﻓﻴﻦ ﻳﻘﻠﻖ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻭﺳﺖ ﻫﺎﻡ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻣﺎﻧﺸﺴﺘﺮ
 ﺳﻴﺘﻲ
 • ﺍﻧﺮﻳﻜﻲ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻗﻮﻯ ﻓﺮﻕ
 ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
 • ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﻓﺎﻟﻨﺴﻴﺎ ﻣﺘﺤﺪﻳﺎ : ﻫﺪﻓﻨﺎ ﻋﺒﻮﺭ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺭﺿﻪ
 • ﺳﺘﻮﻙ ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﻟﻀﻢ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﻳﻒ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻮﺭﻳﺎﺷﻲ
 • ﺟﻴﺮﺍﺭﺩ ﻗﺪ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺃﺳﺎﺳﻴﺎ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﺳﺘﻮﻥ ﻓﻴﻼ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺼﻒ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻜﺄﺱ
 • ﺍﻧﺸﻴﻠﻮﺗﻲ: ﺍﻳﺴﻜﻮ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺘﺎﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻠﻮﺱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻘﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻻﺀ
 • ﺳﻴﻤﻴﻮﻧﻲ: ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺰﻧﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺩﻳﺒﻮﺭﺗﻴﻔﻮ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻣﺪﺭﻳﺪ .. ﻭﻣﺎ
 ﻓﻌﻠﻪ ﻣﺎﻧﺪﺯﻭﻛﻴﺘﺶ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺭﺟﻞ ﻧﺒﻴﻞ
 • ﺑﻴﻠﻴﻪ ﻳﻔﻀﻞ ﻣﻴﺴﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﻭﻧﺎﻟﺪﻭ ﻷﻧﻪ ﻳﺤﺮﺯ ﺍﻷﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﻭﻳﻘﻮﻡ
 ﺑﺘﻤﺮﻳﺮﺍﺕ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ
 • ﺍﻟﻌﻴﻦ ﺑﻄﻼ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻹﻣﺎﺭﺍﺗﻲ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻳﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻨﻲ ﻳﺎﺱ
 • ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻳﺤﺴﻢ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺸﻠﻒ ﻭﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﻔﻴﺪﻳﺮﺍﻟﻴﺔ
 ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ
 • ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺳﻲ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﻱ ﻭﻳﺼﻌﺐ ﻣﻬﻤﺘﻪ ﻟﻠﺒﻘﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺑﻲ
 • ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻜﺘﺴﺢ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻼﺳﻴﻜﻮ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻭﻳﻔﻘﺪ
 ﺩﻳﺠﺎﻭ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺻﺎﺑﺘﻪ
 • ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻳﻀﻢ ﻫﺰﺍﺯﻱ ﻟﻜﺸﻮﻓﺎﺗﻪ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺎ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻻﻓﺼﺎﺡ
 ﻋﻦ ﻗﻴﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻘﺔ
 • ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺮﺍﺀ ﻳﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻳﺘﻲ ﻭﻳﺰﻳﺢ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﺳﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ
 • ﻫﻴﺌﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﺗﺆﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﺖ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻀﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﻠﻲ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﻳﺎﺕ :
 ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................
 • ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻳﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ .. ﻭﺩﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﺳﺎﺧﻦ ﺑﻜﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 • ﺍﻷﻣﻞ ﻳﺨﺘﺘﻢ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺗﻪ ﻹﺳﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
 • ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺷﺮﺱ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 • ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻳﺤﺘﺞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺘﺴﻮﺍﻧﻲ ﻭﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﻨﻘﻞ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
 • ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﻠﺪﻳﺮﺑﻲ ﺑﺸﻬﻴﺔ ﻣﻔﺘﻮﺣﺔ .. ﻭﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ
 ﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﺑﻴﺾ
 • ﺷﻴﺦ ﺷﺮﻳﻒ ﺩﻧﻘﻼ ﻳﻮﺩﻉ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ
 • ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻵﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﺑﺎﻻﺑﻴﺾ ﺗﻘﺮﺭ ﺃﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻋﺼﺮﺁ
 • ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .. ﻭﻧﻮﺭﻱ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺮ ﻏﺪﺍ .. ﺍﻟﺠﺒﻞ ﺿﺪ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻛﻞ ﺑﺎﻻﺛﻨﻴﻦ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ .. ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ ﺿﺪ
 ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺑﺎﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺮﻳﻤﺔ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﺪﺍﻡ ﻣﻊ ﻫﺎﺭﻳﺴﻮﻥ ﺍﻓﻮﻝ
 ؛☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆
 ؛★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★
  ﻋﺒّﺮ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻭﻏﺴﺘﻴﻦ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍﻩ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
  ﻓﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻟﻮﺳﺎﺋﻞ ﺍﻋﻼﻡ ﻏﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺳﻌﺎﺩﺗﻪ
  ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺑﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻫﺎﺭﻳﺴﻮﻥ
  ﺍﻓﻮﻝ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﻠﺘﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ
  مساء اليوم ﻓﻲ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﺘﺔ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻣﻦ
  ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻭﺃﺑﺎﻥ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍﻩ ﺃﻥ ﻫﺎﺭﻳﺴﻮﻥ ﻻﻋﺐ
  ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﻳﻌﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﺔ ﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ
  ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﺀ ﻭﻛﺸﻒ ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍﻩ ﻋﻦ ﺭﻏﺒﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ
  ﺍﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﺎﻋﻨﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺍﻹﺳﻬﺎﻡ ﻣﻊ ﺯﻣﻼﺋﻪ
  ﻓﻲ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﻔﻮﺯ ﻭﻭﺿﻊ ﻗﺪﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺷﺢ
  ﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ
  ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ




*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺷﺮﺱ ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 ؛★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★
 ؛★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★
 ﻳﺸﻬﺪ ﺇﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻗﻮﻯ
 ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺴﺘﺔ ﻋﺸﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﺴﺘﻀﻴﻒ
 ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺳِﺒﺎﻕ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺷﺢ ﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ،
 ﻭﻳﺘﻔﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻠﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺳﻴﺸﻖ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻪ
 ﺑﺨﻄﻮﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﺛﻘﺔ ﻧﺤﻮ ﻟﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﻧﻈﺮﺍً ﻟﻠﻤﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﻓﻴﻌﺔ ﻟﻠﻌﻤﻼﻗﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ، ﻭﺃﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﺓ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ
 ﻭﻭﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺘﻦ ﻃﺎﺋﺮﺓ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺃﻗﻠﺘﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﻠﻲ ﻭﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺪ ﺍﻟﻀﺨﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻓﻖ ﻟﻌﻤﻼﻕ ﺑﺎﺏ ﺳﻮﻳﻘﺔ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺪﻯ
 ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻣﻬﻢ ﺑﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ
 ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﻣﻜﻮﻧﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﻓﻲ
 ﺣﺮﺍﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ، ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻂ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ، ﻣﺼﻌﺐ
 ﻋﻤﺮ ﻭﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﻋﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻷﻃﺮﺍﻑ، ﺿﻔﺮ ﻭﺍﻳﻤﻦ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﻭﺳﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺄﺧﺮ، ﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍﻩ ﻭﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﻭﺑﻜﺮﻳﺎﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻭﺣﻴﺪﺍً
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ . ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺭﻛّﺰ ﺑﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻌﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺧﻂ ﺩﻓﺎﻋﻪ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺘﻤﻜﻦ
 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺷﺒﺎﻛﻪ ﻭﺍﺧﺘﺎﺭ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺃﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺋﻘﺔ ﻹﺻﺎﺑﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻘﺘﻞ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﺪﻓﺎﻋﻪ ﻫﺠﻮﻣﺎً ﺣﻴﺚ ﺳﻴﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﺃﻭﻛﺮﺍﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻴﻤﻨﻰ ﻓﻲ ﻭﻇﻴﻔﺔ ﺃﻗﺮﺏ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺎﺡ ﺍﻷﻳﻤﻦ ﻣﻊ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺫﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﻇﻴﻔﺔ
 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﺴﺮﻯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﻜﺮﻳﺎﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﻭﻳﻌﻮﻝ
 ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻳﻊ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﺑﺘﺤﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﻣﺰﻋﺠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺄﻧﻬﺎ
 ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﺸﻒ ﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺗﺴﻬّﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﻫﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ
 ﺇﻟﻰ ﺷﺒﺎﻛﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻳﺠﺎﺑﻴﺔ ﺗﺴﻬﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ
 ﻟﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻻﻳﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ




*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ بإستاد المريخ
 ؛●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○●○
 بن شريفية أساسيآ في لقاء اليوم
 ؛★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★
 ﺃﺩﻯ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ امس
 ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺑﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﺃﻡ ﺩﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ إستاد المريخ الذي يستضيف المباراة اليوم
 ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﻀﻴﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
 ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﺑﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻝ 16 ﻣﻦ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ
 ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ .
 ﻭﺃﻏﻠﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ
 ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻭﺳﺎﺋﻞ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻣﻨﺤﻮﺍ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ
 ﻟﺘﺼﻮﻳﺮ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺃﻱ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻹﺣﻤﺎﺀ
 ﻭﺑﻤﺠﺮﺩ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻮﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺟﻮﺯﻳﻪ
 ﺩﻳﻤﻮﺭﺍﻳﺲ ﻟﺒﺪﺀ ﻋﻤﻠﻪ ﺗﻢ ﺇﺑﻼﻍ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻴﺎ .
 ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻗﺪ ﺷﻬﺪﺕ ﺗﻨﻔﻴﺬ ﺗﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ
 ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺎﺭﺳﻴﻦ ﺑﻦ ﺷﺮﻳﻔﻴﺔ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺣﺎﺭﺳﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ
 ﺍﻵﺧﺮﻳﻦ ﻭﻫﻲ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺒﺪﻭ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ
 ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﺱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﺩﺧﺎﻟﻪ ﺃﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻐﺪ ﻟﻴﻠﻌﺐ
 ﺍﺳﺎﺳﻴﺎ .
 ﻳﺬﻛﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻗﺪ ﻭﺻﻠﺖ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﻒ ﻟﻴﻠﺔ اول ﺃﻣﺲ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﻴﺲ ﻭﺣﻠﺖ
 ﺑﻔﻨﺪﻕ ﻛﻮﺭﻳﻨﺜﻴﺎ ﻭﻗﺪ ﻭﺟﺪﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺜﺔ ﺇﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻻ
 ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﻣﻨﺬ ﻭﺻﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻣﻄﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﺇﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭﻫﺎ .
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*الترجي الرياضي:الدراجي أساسي وديمورايس يعترف بصعوبة المهمة 



 شدّ وفد الترجي الرياضي الرحال الى السودان بعد ظهر أمس الخميس في رحلة  مشتركة مع وفد النجم الساحلي، وسيلاقي فريق باب سويقة المريخ السوداني مساء  غد السبت بداية من الساعة السادسة مساء بتوقيت تونس في لقاء ذهاب الدور  ثمن النهائي من رابطة الابطال الافريقية.
 الفريق اجرى صباح امس آخر حصة  تدريبية له بحديقة حسان بلخوجة والتي خصصها المدرب البرتغالي دي مورايس  للاعتناء بالجانب الفني والنفسي للاعبين، كما عقد دي مورايس ندوة صحفية قبل  حصة التمارين سلط فيها الضوء على آخر استعدادات فريقه لموقعة السودان ضد  المريخ.
 منافس صعب المراس
 في بداية مداخلته أكد مدرب الترجي على  أهمية اللقاء المنتظر بالنسبة للفريقين، وأوضح ان المباراة في السودان  ستكون صعبة للغاية نظرا لمؤهلات الفريق المنافس الذي سيلعب على ملعبه وامام  جماهيره. دي مورايس الذي ابدى عزم فريقه على تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية في  السودان تسهل عليه مباراة الاياب، اعترف بوجود عديد اللاعبين الممتازين من  أصحاب الخبرة في فريق المريخ السوداني وأكد ان مدربه الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو  مدرب محنك وله خبرة بالمسابقات الافريقية. كما بين ديمورايس انه تابع رفقة  اللاعبين بعض التسجيلات الخاصة بالمباريات الاخيرة للفريق المنافس ووقع  خلال جلسات المشاهدة هذه معاينة نقاط ضعف وقوة المنافس وبالتالي اصبح  للمدرب فكرة شاملة عن منافسه المرتقب.
 حصة وحيدة
 تحدث مدرب  الترجي في الندوة الصحفية ايضا عن طول الرحلة الى السودان وارتفاع درجة  الرطوبة هناك وهو ما سيجعل الفريق يجري حصة تدريبية وحيدة مساء اليوم  الجمعة بالملعب الذي سيحتضن لقاء الغد وفي نفس توقيت المباراة. كما سيعقد  المدرب ندوة صحفية قبل حصة تمارين اليوم بداية من الساعة الخامسة والنصف  مساء.
 23 لاعبا في الموعد
 رحلة الترجي الى الخرطوم كانت متكونة  من 23 لاعبا، اذ عمد مدرب الفريق الى اصطحاب اكبر عدد من اللاعبين في رحلة  السودان حتى تتوفر له اكثر الحلول في مباراة اليوم. وقد بين دي مورايس انه  لم يحدد بعد التشكيلة الرسمية التي سيدخل بها لقاء الغد وبين ان الحصة  التدريبية لمساء اليوم هي التي ستحدد اختياراته.
 الدراجي اساسي
  في غياب الحارس الدولي بن شريفية، سيكون سامي هلال في حراسة شباك الاحمر  والأصفر كما ان أسامة الدراجي سيكون أساسيا في مباراة الغد وذلك وفق ما  اكده مدرب الفريق. اذ بين ديمورايس ان الدراجي قدم مردودا ممتازا في  المباراتين الاخيرتين وكان اقحامه اثناء اللعب ناجحا اذ تمكن من تغيير وجه  الفريق وبالتالي سيكون اساسيا ضد المريخ خاصة بعد ان استرجع امكاناته  الفنية والبدنية.
 الكلاسيكو في البال
 أشار الفني البرتغالي  للترجي ان تركيز الفريق منصب خلال كامل الاسبوع على مباراة المريخ في  المسابقة الافريقية ولكنه لم ينف اهتمامه بمباراة الكلاسيكو ضد النجم  المبرمجة ليوم الخميس القادم في سوسة. دي مورايس قال انه يتبع استراتيجية  مزدوجة في عمله تقوم على التحضير لكل المواجهات وخاصة على المستوى الذهني  للاعبين، وبين ان رحلة السودان لن تجعله لا يفكر في مباراة الكلاسيكو. كما  اشار في نفس السياق الى ان الفريق السوداني سيبذل كل جهوده في مباراة  الذهاب لانه يعلم جيدا انه قد يغادر المسابقة عقب مباراة العودة في تونسوهو  ما سيجعله يدخل اللقاء بكل ثقله للهجوم. مدرب الترجي اكد على ان فريقه  مطالب بتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية هناك لكنه بين في الوقت ذاته انه يتمتع باسبقية  معنوية على منافسه لان مباراة العودة والتي يعتبرها دي مورايس الاهم ستكون  في تونس





*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ : ﺍﺳﻌﻲ ﻹﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺪﻑ
 ﻓ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ
 ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺃﻣﺲ
 ﻋﻦ ﺁﺧﺮ ﺗﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻐﺪ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻧﻪ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﻣﻠﻒ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺍﻻ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻓﺮﻍ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﺑﻴﺾ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﺴﺒﻬﺎ
 ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﻣﺒﻴﻨﺎً ﺃﻧﻪ ﻋﻤﺪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻋﺪﻡ ﻓﺘﺢ ﻣﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻻ
 ﻳﺸﺘّﺖ ﺗﻔﻜﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭﻳﺼﺮﻓﻬﻢ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﻭﺍﺟﺒﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻫﻼﻝ
 ﺍﻷﺑﻴﺾ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻧﺠﺰ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻤﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻛﻤﻞ ﻭﺟﻪ ﻓﺘﺤﺖ
 ﻣﻠﻒ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻭﺗﻔﺮﺟﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻟﻌﻤﻼﻕ ﺑﺎﺏ
 ﺳﻮﻳﻘﺔ ﺑﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﺃﺻﺒﺤﻮﺍ ﻳﻌﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻭﺃﺑﺮﺯ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻗﻮﺗﻪ ﻭﺿﻌﻔﻪ، ﻭﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ
 ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺴﻌﻰ ﻟﺘﺤﻘﻴﻘﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ : ﻛﻞ ﺗﻔﻜﻴﺮﻧﺎ ﻓﻲ
 ﺇﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺒﺎﻙ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻭﻭﺿﻌﺖ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ
 ﺗﻤﻜّﻦ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺗﺄﻣﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻔﻴﺔ ﻷﻥ ﺃﻱ
 ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﻧﺤﻘﻘﻪ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻬﺘﺰ ﺷﺒﺎﻛﻨﺎ ﻳﺴﻬّﻞ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻣﻦ ﻣﻬﻤﺘﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ
 ﺧﻄﻒ ﺑﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺷﺢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻭﺗﻔﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﻝ ﻓﻲ
 ﺗﻮﻧﺲ، ﻭﺃﺷﺎﺭ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻭﺿﻌﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﺜﺎﻟﻴﺔ
 ﻭﻣﻦ ﺷﺄﻧﻬﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺸﻮﺩ ﻭﺟﺪﺩ
 ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻣﻪ ﻟﻠﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻛﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻗﻮﻱ ﻭﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻗﻮﻯ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ
 ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻋﺎﺩ ﻭﺃﺷﺎﺭ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻴﺲ
 ﺃﻗﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺊ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺨﺸﻰ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺘﻪ ﻭﺗﻌﻬّﺪ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ
 ﺑﺄﻥ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻐﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻭﺣﻴﺪ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ
 ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﺪﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ
 ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭﻩ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ، ﻭﺃﺭﺳﻞ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻣﻨﺎﺷﺪﺓ ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺓ
 ﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺇﻧﻬﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻛﻠﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺕ
 ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺑﺈﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺤﺸﺪ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺒﻮﻗﺔ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻭﺃﻥ ﺗﺸﺠﻊ
 ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻬﺎ ﺑﺸﺮﺍﺳﺔ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺘﻬﺎ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﻤﻜّﻦ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ
 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻨﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺋﻠﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺲ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ابواب الدخول  تفتح عند الساعة 3:30 تفاديا للازدحام.
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*عبدالمنعم و عزالدين يعطيكم الف عافية
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

عبدالمنعم و عزالدين يعطيكم الف عافية





اللهم آمييييييييين 

وجزاك ربي كل خير ..
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فيصل العجب كابتن المريخ السابق :الغاني كوفي سيقلب الطاولة اليوم امام الترجي

قال كابتن المريخ السابق فيصل العجب انه يراهن علي ان اللاعب الغاني كوفي في مباراة اليوم امام الترجي وأشار فيصل عجب انه يتوقع ان يهتم الفريق الضيف الترجي بالدفاع لكنه توقع ان يصنع الغاني الموهوب الفارق لمصلحة المريخ وان يوظف مهاراته وقدراته الفنية وتسديداته القوية لمصلحة المجموعة ومضي قائلا : سأتابع مباراة اليوم بتوتر شديد لأنني لست مشجعا للمريخ فحسب بل كنت كابتن له وما زلت علي ارتباط حميم بقاعدته العريضة 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالإحصاء ..المريخ لعب مع الأندية التونسية ست مباريات في البطولات الافريقية



نجد ان المريخ التقى الاندية التونسة سته مرات فى البطولات الافريقية تمكن من خلال من التفوق المباشر عليها مرتين امام اندية البنزرت والنجم الساحلى وخسر امام الترجي والصفاقصى بينما تساوى مع نادي الافريقى ولكنه ودع امامه بركلات الترجيح . 
اول مواجهة للمريخ مع الاندية التونسية كانت امام الترجى التونس فقد خسر المريخ مباراة الذهاب فى تونس  بنتيجة صفر\ وكسب مباراة الاياب فى الخرطوم  بنتيجة 2\1 سجل له جمال ابوعنجه ومدافع الترجي فى مرماه ليودع بقانون الهدف فى ارض الخصم بهدفيين 
المواجهة الثانية كانت امام البنزرت فى بطولة الكؤوس الافريقية فخسر المريخ ذهابا فى تونس بنتيجة صفر\1 وكسب فى الخرطوم بنتيجة 2\صفر عن طريق مهاجمه سانتو رفاعه .
المواجهة الثالثة كانت امام فريق الافريقيى فكسب المريخ فى الخرطوم بنيتجة 1\صفر عن طريق كمال عبدالغني وخسر فى تونس بهدف ليحتكم الفريقين الى ركلات الترجيح التى ابتسمت للفريق التونسي .
المواجهة الرابعة كانت امام فريق الصفاقسي فى نهائى بطولة الكونفدرالية عام 2007 وخسر المريخ ذهابا فى استاده بنتيجة 4\2 سجل له باولينو العجب وخسر ايابا فى تونس بهدف .
المواجهة الخامسة كانت امام فريق النجم الساحلى فى مرحلة المجموعات فى بطولة الكونفدرالية عام 2008 فخسر المريخ فى تونس ذهابا ينتجية 1\2 سجل له هيثم طمبل , وفى مبارة الاياب فى الخرطوم كسب المريخ المباراة بنتيجة 2\صفر عن طريق النيجيرى الراحل ايداهو .
المواجهة السادسة واجه المريخ فريق الترجي التونسي وخسر المريخ مباراة الذهاب فى تونس بنتيجة 3-صفر وانتهت مباراة الاياب فى الخرطوم بالتعادل 1-1 نال هدف المريخ النيجيري كلتشي .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رئيس سانغا يشتري جهاز لاسكي للتواصل بينه ومدربه اثناء مباراة الهلال غدا

كشفت صحيفة كنغو اكوتو الكنغولية ان رئيس نادي سانغا الكنغولي السيد فونس نغوي اشتري مؤخراً جهاز لاسكي يربط بينه ومدربه ومساعده ومدير الكرة لكي يجعل التواصل بينهما سريعا وقالت الصحيفة ان جهاز الاتصال اللاسلكي الذي اشتراه رئيس سانغا شبيه بالذي يستخدمه حكام المباريات الدولية وتوفره الفيفا من اجل التواصل بين الحكام داخل الميدان وقالت ذات الصحيفة ان ألفونس يتشاور مع مدربه اثناء المباريات عن طريق هذا الجهاز 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالصور ..الترجي يختتم اعداده للمريخ وبن شريفيه أساسي في المرمي







أدى فريق الترجي التونسي مساء الجمعة تدريبه الوحيد بمدينة أم درمان وذلك بملعب المباراة التي ستجمعه مساء السبت أمام مضيفه المريخ في المباراة الأولى بين الفريقين بدور ال16 من بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
وأغلق المسؤولين بالنادي التونسي التدريب أمام وسائل الإعلام بعد أن منحوا فترة لتصوير بداية التدريب أي فترة الإحماء وبمجرد أن توجه المدير الفني جوزيه ديمورايس لبدء عمله تم إبلاغ الإعلام المتواجد بالخروج من الإستاد نهائيا.
وكانت التدريب قد شهدت تنفيذ تمارين خاصة بالحارسين بن شريفية دون حارسي المرمى الآخرين وهي محاولة على ما يبدو من مدرب الحراس على إدخاله أجواء مباراة الغد ليلعب اساسيا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*



شقيق الرئيس الكنغولي يقتحم مران الهلال ويعده بمصير القطن



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اقتحم شقيق الرئيسي الكنغولي امس مران الهلال الذي جرى على ملعب الموت ووعد الهلال بمصير القطن الكاميروني مؤكدا ان تأهل سانغا للمرحلة المقبلة مسألة وقت ليس إلا و يجدر ذكره ان الفريق الكنغولي يجد دعما من السلطات بجانب رئيس النادي نغوي رجل الاعمال المعروف على مستوى الكنغو


*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اللهم يا فارج الهموم ويا كاشف الغموم يا حي يا قيوم.. 
يا رحمن الدنيا ورحيمها اني اسألك بقدرتك على كل شيء وباستغناء عن جميع خلقك 
وبحمدك ومجدك يا اله كل شيء ان تجود علي المريخ بالنصر انك قادر على كل شيء يارب العالمين.. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الانس والجن ومن غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال وبرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ارحمنا وأنصرنا



اللهم امين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب المبدع منعم على الابداعات والروائع
والشكر موصول للزعيمي الرائع عزالدين على الاضافات الثرة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم الحبيب المبدع منعم على الابداعات والروائع
والشكر موصول للزعيمي الرائع عزالدين على الاضافات الثرة





اللهم نصرك المؤزرررررررر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


زعيم الكرة السودانية يتاهب لصناعة التاريخ امام عملاق باب سويقة
نجم الترجي الشعلاني يقلل من تاثير جماهير المريخ .. جوزيه يحزر من العقرب
مواجهة عنيفة بين وفد الترجي والحكم البتسواني فى الاجتماع التقليدي
المريخ والترجي في لقاء شرس بالقلعة الحمراء اليوم
الترجي يحتج على عدم نقل المباراة
مدرب الترجي ينفي استفزاز المريخ
غيلان الشعلاني : الترجي لا يخشى جماهير المريخ لأنه اعتاد أن يلعب بحضور 60 الف متفرج
نجم الترجي العربي جابر: بكري المدينة الأخطر في المريخ وسنعمل له ألف حساب
مواجهة عنيفة بين وفد الترجي والحكم البتسواني فى الاجتماع التقليدي
الهلال يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي لمباراة سانغا الكنغولي
موفد التلفزيون يصل الكنغو لنقل مباراة الهلال وسانغا
في نهائي مبكر لدوري الابطال .. المريخ والترجي في صراع الاقوياء بالقلعة الحمراء الليلة
غارزيتو يختار تشكيلته ويفاجئ الترجي بثلاثة مهاجمين
مدرب حراس المريخ السابق يطالب جمال سالم بفرض هيبته في المرمى
كمال عبد الغني : على دفاع المريخ ان يعلم ان مباراة اليوم لاتحتمل اي شرود ذهني
لجنة التعبئة المريخية تؤكد جاهزيتها لمباراة الترجي
حضور كبير لاعضاء مجلس المريخ للمعسكر
غارزيتو يجتمع مع اربعة لاعبين على انفراد
فيصل العجب : ارشح كوفي لقلب الطاولة على الترجي لانه مهاري وحريف .. لااخشى على المريخ الا من غياب التعاون بين لاعبيه واهمال مراقبة اخطر عناصر التونسي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


لون النار احمر واصفر .. يا ترجي .. مريخنا الاخطر
جمهور الزعيم يتاهب لرسم لوحة تاريخية جديدة .. غارزيتو : الفوز مضمون وعلينا ان نلعب بقلب شجاع
( الزعيم ) ترصد كواليس معسكر المريخ قبل الموقعة .. واحداث مثيرة فى الاجتماع التقليدي والضيوف يحتجون
مساء اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء .. المريخ يستعد لكتابة التاريخ وعبور ترجي باب سويقة 
تفاصيل مثيرة في الاجتماع التقليدي واحتجاج من الضيوف
جرى عصرا بمباني اتحاد الكرة .. احداث مثيرة فى الاجتماع التقليدي لمباراة اليوم
المريخ يرتدي الاحمر الكامل وجوشوا يجبر الخصم على زيه البديل
كلمة التلمساني تغضب طاقم التحكيم والاحمر يؤكد : نلعب بشرف كبير .. الترجي يفتح ملف التلفزة ومتوكل يغلقه .. رعب تونسي بسبب عدم البث
صديق علي صالح : هدير الجماهير مفتاح العبور
اسامة الشاذلي : لاخيار امامنا غير الانتصار
متوكل احمد علي : المريخ كبير بلاعبيه وجماهيره
لحساب ذهاب دور ال 16 في الابطال .. المريخ بسلاح فرنسي يخطط لاصطياد الترجي
6 تدريبات نفذها غارزيتو بعد هلال الابيض .. مدرب المريخ : اللاعبون يجب ان يكونوا شجعانا
محسن سيد : لن نخذلكم وهدفنا من المباراة واحد
عنكبة : جاهزون للترجي ولو دخلوني لازم اجيب قون
عبده جابر : الكلام جوه الميدان .. جابسون يطلب رفع الاكف للسماء
حكيم سبع : نحن افضل من الترجي وفرصنا في عبور الفول اكبر .. جمهور المريخ ورقتنا الرابحة وامتلاء القلعة الحمراء بالانصار مطلب لن نتنازل عنه 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية 


المريخ الصعب يتوعد الدم والدهب 
غارزيتو : سنفوز بالثلاثية وضفر سيتفوق على الدراجي 
احداث مثيرة فى الاجتماع الفني والمراقب يحسم ادارة الترجي 
مريخ الفرسان جاهز لكسب الرهان
غارزيتو يرد بعنف على مدرب الترجي 
نائب ؤئيس الترجي يشكك فى التحكيم 
اخر تفاصيل الهلال في كنشاسا
الهلال يتدرب بالملعب الرئيسي 
مساء اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء .. المريخ جاهز لتسطير ملحمة التاريخ امام الترجي
رهان على المدينة وادوار مزدوجة لضفر وعجب يعود ليمين الدفاع
المريخ يختتم تحضيراته بساعة
الترجي يكتفي بساعة وربع تدريب في ملعب المريخ
وانغا : الجمهور دافعنا امام الترجي
فرنسي  المريخ لايستبعد قهر الترجي بثلاثية .. غارزيتو : دي مورايس يتحدث على  طريقة الشو الاعلامي .. يبدو ان البرتغالي تاثر بمعلمه في تشلسي واذا كان  يعتقد انه مورينهو فانا كابيلو .. لعبت امام الترجي مرتين فزت في لوممباشي  بثنائية وخسرت في تونس بثلاثية .. ضفر سيكون اكثر فعالية من الدراجي في  مباراة اليوم واوكرا والمدينة لايقلان عن ايدوك وافول .. النادي التونسي  ذاق مرارة الخسارة بخماسية امام الغربان وانفعالات اللاعبين كان لها دور في  النتيجة العريضة

*

----------


## عز الدين

*التونسي  نصر الدين النابي يرد علي صحيفة الاكياس عبر بيان رسمي صادر من صفحته قبل  قليل واتهمت الصحيفة النابي بتسريب معلومات عن الهلال لصالح فريق سانغا  اليكم نص البيان ﺑﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻴﻢ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﻋﻠﻴﻜﻢ ﻭ ﺭﺣﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭ ﺑﺮﻛﺎﺗﻪ
 ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺪ ﻟﻠﻪ ﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﻦ، ﻭﺍﻟﺼﻼﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻼﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻌﻮﺙ ﺭﺣﻤﺔ ﻟﻠﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﻦ
 ﻧﺒﻴﻨﺎ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﺁﻟﻪ ﻭﺻﺤﺒﻪ ﺃﺟﻤﻌﻴﻦ
 ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ - ﻋﺰ ﻭﺟﻞ }:- ﻳَﺎ ﺃَﻳُّﻬَﺎ ﺍﻟَّﺬِﻳﻦَ ﺁﻣَﻨُﻮﺍ ﺇِﻥْ ﺟَﺎﺀَﻛُﻢْ ﻓَﺎﺳِﻖٌ ﺑِﻨَﺒَﺈٍ ﻓَﺘَﺒَﻴَّﻨُﻮﺍ
 ﺃَﻥْ ﺗُﺼِﻴﺒُﻮﺍ ﻗَﻮْﻣًﺎ ﺑِﺠَﻬَﺎﻟَﺔٍ ﻓَﺘُﺼْﺒِﺤُﻮﺍ ﻋَﻠَﻰ ﻣَﺎ ﻓَﻌَﻠْﺘُﻢْ ﻧَﺎﺩِﻣِﻴﻦَ (6 ) { . ﺍﻟﺤﺠﺮﺍﺕ
 ﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻻﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻪﻻﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ،ﺍﺳﺘﻐﺮﺑﺖ ﻣﺜﻠﻜﻢ ﻟﻠﺨﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﺭ
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻜﻦ ﻟﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺤﺒﻪ.ﺍﻟﺸﻴﺊ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺎﺗﺎﻩ ﻻ
 ﻳﺴﺘﻐﺮﺏ. ﺍﻃﻢﺀﻥ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﺰﻳﺰ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻻﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻟﻠﻨﺎﺑﻲ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﺑﺪﺍ ﺿﺪ
 ﻣﺼﻠﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻪﻻﻝ .ﻛﻤﺎ ﺍﻧﻲ ﺍﺿﻴﻒ ﺍﻥ ﻉﻻﻗﺘﻲ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﻩ ﻣﻊ ﺯﻣﻴﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﻭﻗﺪ
 ﺗﻬﺎﺗﻔﻨﻰ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺗﻮﻟﻴﻪ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻪﻻﻝ ﻭﺷﻜﺮﻧﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺩﺭﺗﻲ ﺍﻻﻉﻻﻣﻴﻪ
 ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺗﻌﻴﻴﻨﻪ ﻭﺍﺗﻔﻘﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻛﻮﻥ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺭﻏﺒﺘﻪ ﻣﺘﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﻰ
 ﻣﻌﻠﻮﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﻴﻪ ﺗﺨﺺ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ،ﻫﻜﺪﺍ ﺗﺮﺑﻴﻨﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻧﺲ ﻋﻠﻰ
 ﺍﻻﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ ﻭﺣﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺮ ﻭﺭﻓﻊ ﺷﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ . ﺍﺷﻜﺮ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ.
 ﻣﻮﻗﻔﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻨﻜﺮ ﻟﻬﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮ،ﻟﻦ ﺍﻧﺰﻝ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺪﺭﻛﻮﻥ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﺍﻩ
 ﻭﺍﻗﻮﻝ ﻓﻘﻂ ﺣﺴﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻭﻧﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﻛﻴﻞ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• بينما انشغل منافسه بتسول دعم جماهير فيتا ومازيمبى له : الهلال بالهيبة الافريقية يتحفز لسانغا بالروح القتالية
• الازرق لامس عشب تاتا رافييل أمس وجماهير "موتيما بمبي" تتعهد بمؤازرته نكاية فى كتيبة "الدم والذهب"
• الكوكي : اشكو الارهاق .. درست سانغا جيدا واخطط لحسم تأهلنا فى مباراة الغد
• بالقلعة الحمراء اليوم : المريخ فى اشرس لقاء للعبور من "باب سويقة" للمجموعات الافريقية
• موفد التلفزيون يصل الكنغو لنقل اللقاء والبعثة الهلالية تؤدي قسم الانتصار لإسعاد الأنصار .. المدير التنفيذي لسانغا يزور الهلال بالملعب
• قال انهم إذا لم يفعلوها فسيكون عار عليهم : الامين العم لسانغا يستجدي الدعم من جماهير "مازيمبي و "فيتا
• اقطاب ورموز هلالية يعلقوا على لقاء السحاب .. اللواء عثمان محمد الحسن: الحكيم والكاردينال حفظا موروثات الهلال
• سعد العمدة: كل ألوان الطيف الهلالي يجب أن تحذو حذو الكاردينال والحكيم .. عصام حسن: الحكيم يريد للهلال أن يكون أصلا وليس فرعا والكاردينال صافي النيه وليس له خلال مع أحد

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• تألق جماعي فى البروفه الرئيسيه : اولادنا نازلين بالتقيل .. أشعلوها نار فى تاتا رافائيل
• الهلال يختتم تحضيراته اليوم ويتأهب لدك حصون سانغا غدا
• الاقمار يعاهدون الكاردينال على القتال ورفع اسم الهلال عاليا فى الابطال
• الكوكى : سنخوض مباراة الغد وكأنها بدون رد .. نلسون يطير للقاهره ويقابل الطبيب اليوم
• أضبط .. مدرب سانغا يهرب من مواجهة الهلال للاشراف على منتخب السيدات
• النابى يحاول التنصل من تهمة الجاسوسيه بعد ان كشفتها (الاسياد)
• الازرق يختتم التحضيرات اليوم .. طاقم التحكيم يصل ويتدرب امس
• انقسام كبير في الكنغو بسبب الهلال .. فيفا : سانغا يسعى للخروج من ظل الثلاثي

◄> صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• كشفتهم البعثة الادارية للهلال ومحاولتهم باءت بالفشل : الشرطه الكنغولية تطرد جواسيس سانغا
• النابي لـ "الجوهرة": لست انا من يخون الهلال .. علاقتي بالكوكي "سمن علي عسل"
• شقيق الرئيس الكنغولي: مصير القطن في انتظار الهلال .. و"الفيفا" :سانغا المغمور يبحث موقعا وسط العمالقة
• مريخ السودان في مهمه خطيرة امام الترجي .. وتونس تحذر من مؤامرة بمنع التلفزة
• الهلال يضع آخر اللمسات عصر اليوم على "تاتا رافائيل" .. موفد "ام مارسات" يصل كينشاسا
• كنغولي يهرب بـ "مائة دولار" بعد ان دفع له السفارة استئجار ملعب "شارك" لتدريبات الهلال
• الفضائية السودانية تؤكد : "الجوهرة" و"عالم النجوم" راعيان إعلاميان لمباراة الهلال وسانغا بالكنغو
• عبر جهاز إتصال لاسلكي : رئيس "سانغا" يصدر التعليمات للجهاز الفني من المقصورة !! .. وهداف "القديسين" يتحدى الهلال

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• عالم النجوم تتابع آخر الأخبار من الكنغو : الهلال يشعل تاتا رافاييل والكوكي يمقلب جواسيس سانجا
• المدفعجية يتابعون سانغا عبر الـ CD .. ومهام خاصة لاتير توماس والشغيل
• الهلال يختتم اعداده اليوم .. والاسد يطمئن الجماهير .. وموفد التلفزيون يصل كنشاسا
• مدير شركة الثريا : ازهرى (الكنج) تكفل بتكلفة نقل مباراة الهلال والهلال .. عالم النجوم الراعي الاعلامي لها
• مهمة خطيرة تنتظر المريخ امام الترجي .. ومباراتان فى الممتاز اليوم
• شعبية كبيرة لبشه وكاريكا وجمعة والبيه في الكنغو .. مهاجم سانغا : لابد من الفوز بثلاثية على الهلال
• باركوا المبادرة وقالوا الصلح خير .. العميد ابراهيم: المصالحة مكسب كبير للهلال والحكيم والكاردينال كبيرين
• دولة: استجابة طه والكاردينال تعني تجاوزهم الخلافات من أجل الهلال .. احمدون: المصالحة تدعم استقرارا الهلال .. د. محمد ابراهيم: الكاردينال وطه قادران على توحيد الأهلة في صف واحد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية  :


 • هلال الفاشر يستقبل أهلي مدني .. وديربي ساخن بكوستي اليوم
 • الأمل يختتم تحضيراته لإسود الجبال في الدوري سوداني الممتاز
 • المريخ والترجي في لقاء شرس بالقلعة الحمراء اليوم
 • الترجي التونسي يحتج على الحكم البتسواني ويطالب بنقل المباراة
 • الرابطة يستعد للديربي بشهية مفتوحة .. والأهلي شندي يستعد لهلال الأبيض 
 • شيخ شريف دنقلا يودع كاس السودان امام الخرطوم الوطني
 • اللجنة اﻵدارية بالابيض تقرر أقامة مباراة المريخ والاهلي في الثانية عصرآ 
 • اتحاد ضد الزومه اليوم .. ونوري ضد النسر غدا .. الجبل ضد البركل  باﻻثنين .. والهلال ضد المريخ الثلاثاء .. النيل ضد اﻻهلي باﻻربعاء في  كريمة
*

----------


## محمد النور

*النصر حليفنا باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*تشكيلة المريخ لمباراة اليوم::
‫
 جمال سالم ، مصعب عمر ، امير كمال ، علاء يوسف ، رمضان عجب ، سالمون جايسون ، ايمن سعيد ، احمد ضفر ، كوفي ، اوكرا ، بكري المدينة

 الذي ينظر للتشكيلة من اول نظرة يظن انها دفاعية و يظن ان المريخ يلعب بمهاجم وحيد هو بكري
 و لكن هذه الطريقة اقرب لـ 4 . 3 . 3 و ذلك بتقدم كوفي من اليسار و اوكرا من اليمين ليشكلان مثلث هجومي مع رأس الحربة بكري المدينة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالإحصاء ..المريخ لعب مع الأندية التونسية ست مباريات في البطولات الافريقية


نجد  ان المريخ التقى الاندية التونسة سته مرات فى البطولات الافريقية تمكن  من  خلال من التفوق المباشر عليها مرتين امام اندية البنزرت والنجم  الساحلى  وخسر امام الترجي والصفاقصى بينما تساوى مع نادي الافريقى ولكنه  ودع امامه  بركلات الترجيح . 
 اول مواجهة للمريخ مع الاندية التونسية كانت امام الترجى  التونس فقد  خسر المريخ مباراة الذهاب فى تونس  بنتيجة صفر\ وكسب مباراة  الاياب فى  الخرطوم  بنتيجة 2\1 سجل له جمال ابوعنجه ومدافع الترجي فى مرماه  ليودع  بقانون الهدف فى ارض الخصم بهدفيين 
 المواجهة الثانية كانت امام البنزرت فى بطولة الكؤوس  الافريقية فخسر  المريخ ذهابا فى تونس بنتيجة صفر\1 وكسب فى الخرطوم بنتيجة  2\صفر عن طريق  مهاجمه سانتو رفاعه .
 المواجهة الثالثة كانت امام فريق الافريقيى فكسب المريخ فى  الخرطوم  بنيتجة 1\صفر عن طريق كمال عبدالغني وخسر فى تونس بهدف ليحتكم  الفريقين  الى ركلات الترجيح التى ابتسمت للفريق التونسي .
 المواجهة الرابعة كانت امام فريق الصفاقسي فى نهائى بطولة   الكونفدرالية عام 2007 وخسر المريخ ذهابا فى استاده بنتيجة 4\2 سجل له   باولينو العجب وخسر ايابا فى تونس بهدف .
 المواجهة الخامسة كانت امام فريق النجم الساحلى فى مرحلة  المجموعات فى  بطولة الكونفدرالية عام 2008 فخسر المريخ فى تونس ذهابا  ينتجية 1\2 سجل  له هيثم طمبل , وفى مبارة الاياب فى الخرطوم كسب المريخ  المباراة بنتيجة  2\صفر عن طريق النيجيرى الراحل ايداهو .
 المواجهة السادسة واجه المريخ فريق الترجي التونسي وخسر  المريخ مباراة  الذهاب فى تونس بنتيجة 3-صفر وانتهت مباراة الاياب فى  الخرطوم بالتعادل  1-1 نال هدف المريخ النيجيري كلتشي .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المصري جريشه يدير لقاء الهلال وسانغا



وصل طاقم التحكيم المصري الي كنشاسا بقيادة الحكم جهاد جريشه لادارة مباراة الهلال وسانغا باليندي هذا واجري الطاقم مرانه عقب مران الهلال الرئيسي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيله المريخ لمباراه اليوم امام الترجي
المريخ يستعد لكتابه التاريخ وعبور ترجي بابا سويقه :

تحتضن  القلعه الحمراء في الثامنه مساء اليوم مواجهه من العيار الثقيل تجمع  المريخ بنظيره الترجي التونسي ضمن جوله الذهاب من الدور المؤهل ل للمجموعات  لدوري أبطال أفريقيا .. ويأمل الأحمر في تحقيق نتيجه إيجابيه وإحراز أكبر  عدد من الأهداف لتسهيل مهمته عندما يحل ضيفآ علي الترجي بتونس، وأكمل  الفريق إعداده للمواجهه بشكل جيد وادي عددآ من الحصص التدريبيه رسم فيها  الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو إستراتيجيته التي سيتبعها في اللقاء .. وكان الفريق  قد إختتم تحضيراته صباح أمس علي ملعب الأكاديميه حضره جميع اللاعبين،  وإطمأن فيه غارزيتو علي توليفته الأساسيه ، وفي المقابل يخطط الترجي  التونسي للخروج بنتيجه إيجابيه تعينه في لقاء الإياب وكان الفريق قد أدي  تدريبآ ختاميآ علي ملعب إستاد المريخ تحسس فيه أرضيه الملعب .. وكشفت  تدريبات المريخ الأخيره علي العناصر التي يفترض أن يعتمد عليها الجهاز  الفني بقياده الأوغندي جمال سالم والثنائي أمير كمال وعلاء الدين يوسف في  الدفاع وسيكون مصعب عمر علي الناحيه اليسري ويظهر رمضان عجب علي الناحيه  اليمني .. فيما سيلعب النيجيري جابسون في وسط الملعب إلي جانب ضفر، أيمن  سعيد، كوفي ، أوكرا وسيتواجد بكري المدينه في خانه رأس الحربه الصريح.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*ناشد قدوره المجنون عبر الإذاعه الرياضيه FM104 جمهور المريخ الذي يشهد  المباراة من داخل الأستاد بأن يبتدئ الجمهور التشجيع بعد صافرة إنطلاقة  المباراة حتى يحافظ الجمهور على لياقته ليكون التشجيع متواصلا طيلة زمن  المباره  .. شكرا قدوره ليتنا كنا مثلك حب وجن في المريخ كم أنت كبير  ياقدوره
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر يااااااااااااارب العالمين
اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا ياااااااااالله
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين جدا  ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مدرب الهلال الأسبق يتحدث لـ(الصدى) من تونس:
سفيان الحيدوسي: الترجي في أفضل حالاته ونقطة ضعفه الكبرى في دفاعه
 المدرب الأجنبي لا يملك عصا سحرية لانتشالكم وقيادتكم إلى منصات التتويج

أكد التونسي سفيان الحيدوسي المدير الفني الأسبق لفريق الهلال إن مباراة اليوم ستكون صعبة على  المريخ  مشيراً إلى أن الترجي يخوضها وهو جاهز على المستوى الفني والبدني  والنفسي  وأوضح في حوار أجرته معه(الصدى) عبر الهاتف من مقر إقامته  بالعاصمة  التونسية إن مواجهة اليوم صعبة للغاية وهي من الجولات المهمة في  هذه  المرحلة لافتاً إلى أن مؤشر الصعود يرشح الترجي لتجاوز المريخ على   اعتبارأنه الأفضل على مستوى التشكيلة الأساسية وبنك البدلاء إضافة إلى توفر   عامل الخبرة الذي يصب في مصلحته، فيما يلي نص الحوار: 
* أهلاً بك كابتن سفيان ونرحب بك مجدداً على صفحات (الصدى):
أهلاً بكم وتحية وتقدير لصحيفتكم الغراء ولجمهور الرياضة السوداني
* كيف تنظر إلى مواجهة اليوم المهمة بين المريخ والترجي في ذهاب الدور الثاني من دوري أبطال أفريقيا؟    
هي  بلا شك  مواجهة مهمة وصعبة وجديرة بالمتابعة على اعتبار أنها تجمع بين  فريقين  كبيرين وتاريخيين وتأتي صعوبتها من باب كونها تمثل جزءاً مهماً في  طريق  العبور إلى دور الثمانية في البطولة الأفريقية الأولى للأندية ولذلك   فبلاشك أن الجهازين الفنيين للفريقين وضعا لها حساباتها وتعاملا معها بما   يستحق. 
* هل تعتقد أن المريخ بإمكانه تحقيق الفوز بعدد وافر من الأهداف ليقوي من فرصته في الترقي إلى الدور التالي من المسابقة؟
بصراح  لا..  لا.. مع احترامي لفرقة المريخ الذي رسم اسمه على مستوى خارطة الكرة   الأفريقية، أقول ذلك من خلال متابعتي ووقوفي عن قرب على مستوى أداء فريق   الترجي الذي يعتبر الآن في أفضل حالاته على المستوى الفني والبدني والنفسي،   وهو فريق كما تعلمون يهتم بكل التفاصيل فيما يتعلق بمثل هذه المواجهات  ولا  يهمل صغيرة أو كبيرة بخصوصها ومن واقع ذلك فإن جهازه الفني سيكون أوفى   المريخ حقه فيما يتعلق بالدراسة والتحليل وسيدير المباراة بالطريقة التي   تقوده للعودة إلى تونسي بنتيجة إيجابية.
* إذن تبدو واثقاً من أن الترجي سيحقق نتيجة إيجابية في لقاء اليوم؟
مع  أكيد  احترامي وتقديري لأسرة نادي المريخ وللأسرة الرياضية في السودان لكن  عند  تقديم الرؤية الفنية يجب علينا أن نتخلى بالدوافع ولم أقل ذلك لأنني  تونسي  وإنما أدلى بإفادتي بصفتي مدرب يعمل في مجال كرة القدم ويهتم بشئونها.
* هل شاهدت فريق المريخ خلال الفترة الأخيرة قبل أن تصدر كلامك بأنه لن يقوى على نزال الترجي؟
بصراحة  لم  أشاهد سوى بعض اللقطات للفريق في الدوري مؤخراً ولكن أملك معلومات  وافرة  عنه وأنا لم أقل بأنه لن يقوى على نزال الترجي وإنما تحدثت عن أفضلية   الترجي على مستوى كل الخطوط.
* في كرة القدم يمكن أن يحقق الفريق الأقل جاهزية الفوز ويحصل على النقاط؟
هذا  صحيح وقد  حدث مراراً وتكراراً في كل بقاع الدنيا، لكننا نتحدث عن جاهزية  الفريق  ونقدم التحليل الفني وفق قراءات معينة وندلي برأينا الذي يحتمل  الصواب كما  يحتمل الخطأ.
وإذا ما حقق المريخ الفوز ممكن أن يكون أداء الترجي أفضل أو يحدث العكس، وفي كرة القدم يحدث كل شيء.
* أين تكمن القوة الحقيقية في فريق الترجي؟
للترجي  خط  وسط فعال وهجوم قوي يصنع الفرص ويستغلها جيداً ويتميز مهاجمو الفريق   بالقوة البدنية والسرعة وأرى أن اللاعب السوداني يفتقر إلى هذه الناحية   وكذلك المحترفين الأجانب في السودان يعتمد الجهاز الفني للفريق على خط   الوسط دائماً لأن ينفذ له مهام الربط المطلوبة بين الدفاع والهجوم مما   يجعله في وضع أفضل.
ومن المهم الإشارة إلى أن معاناة الفريق على مستوى خط الدفاع ويمكن أن يؤتى من هذا الاتجاه.
* لكني- الترجي- يفتقد إلى جهود بعض اللاعبين لأسباب مختلفة؟
أكيد  هو  يفتقد إلى جهود بعض اللاعبين لكن لابد من لفت الانتباه إلى أن الفريق  يملك  بدلاء في قامة الأساسيين وهو يتميز في هذه الناحية وكثيراً ما أحدث   بدلاءه الفارق وقلبوا النتائج لمصلحته، لذلك لا أتوقع أن يعاني عملاق باب   سويقة في هذه الناحية.
* في ظل معاناة الترجي دفاعياً هل تتوقع أن يستغل المريخ هذه الناحية ويسجل عدداً وافراً من الأهداف؟
قلت  لك إن خط  هجوم الفريق قوي وسريع وهذا بلا شك سيشغل الجهاز الفني للمريخ  الذي لا  اعتقد أنه سيندفع هجوماً في كل أوقات المباراة ويجب أن أشير إلى أن  لاعبي  الترجي يجيدون كذلك الاستفادة من الهجمات المرتدة وهذا بلا شك سيمثل  خطراً  على جبهة المريخ. وأمر وصول مهاجمي المريخ إلى شباك الترجي ليس  بالمستحيل  لكنه يبقى صعباً جداً لأنه مرهون بنوعية اللاعبين والأخطاء التي  يقع فيها  المدافعون وحجمها، كما أن لاعبي خط الوسط كما ذكرت لك يقومون  بأدوار  دفاعية كبيراً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺣﺎﺯﻡ ﺇﻣﺎﻡ ﻣﺤﻠﻞ ﺍﻝ ﺑﻲ ﺍﻥ ﺳﺒﻮﺭﺕ : ﻟﺪﻯ ﺇﺣﺴﺎﺱ ﻗﻮﻱ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻰ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﺟﻤﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺗﻪ ﻭﺳﻂ ﺃﻧﺼﺎﺭﻩ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻲ ﻭﻗﻊ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺰﺍﺯ ﻭﻛﻠﻨﺎ  ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﻏﻠﻄﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻭﻋﺮﺑﻴﺔ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺴﺘﻔﺰ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﻚ ﺧﺼﻮﺻﺎ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻰ ﻭﺗﻤﻨﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﺠﺎﺑﺔ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﺒﺚ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻧﺤﺘﺮﻡ ﺗﺸﺪﺩﻫﻢ ﻟﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻱ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻬﻢ ﻭﺍﻋﺘﺒﺮ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻗﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻷﺑﻄﺎﻝ .



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*نجاح غارزيتو مع مازيمبي لا يعني نجاحه مع المريخ
* كيف ترى إدارة المدير الفني للترجي للمواجهات الرسمية؟
المدير  الفني  للترجي ذكي جداً وهو مدرب متميز يعرف كيفية إدارة المباريات المهمة  وقد  عمل معي في السعودية وقد نجح في أداء مهامه كثيراً.
ولا  أعتقد أنه  سيخوض هذه المباراة بطريقة هجومية وهو يعرف إن المريخ يسعى  لتسجيل أهداف  في وقت مبكر ولذلك فسيكون حريصاً على إدارة المباراة بتوازن  خصوصاً في  الحصة الأولى مع إعطاء الأولوية للهجمات المعاكسة ويمكن أن يعتبر  طريقته  في الحصة الثانية، وإذا ما نجح في التسجيل فبلا شك فإن مهمة المريخ  تبقى  عسيرة. 
* كما  تعلم فإن  المريخ يقوده الفرنسي غارزيتو الذي سبق له قيادة مازيمبي  الكنغولي للفوز  بدوري أبطال أفريقيا 2009م وقد أشرف بعد ذلك على تدريب  الهلال؟
أعرف  الفرنسي  غارزيتو وقد صنع مجده من خلال قيادته لمازيمبي الكنغولي للفوز  بدوري أبطال  أفريقيا وبالتالي إلى كأس العالم للأندية ولكن أسألك: ماذا حقق  مع  الهلال؟ هل نجح في قيادته لتحقيق دوري أبطال أفريقيا؟ لا  أعتقد أن اسم  غارزيتو سيقود المريخ لإقصاء الترجي وتحويله إلى  الكونفدرالية فكرة القدم  تقوم على اللاعبين في المقام الأول (50%) ثم  الجهاز الفني (30%) ثم  الإدارة (20%) واذا ما كنت ترمي بسؤالك إلى أن  غارزيتو قادر على قيادة  المريخ للتأهل إلى دور المجموعتين على حساب الترجي  فعليك تقييم الأمور  جيداً يا صديقي، وأقول لك بصراحة إن المدربين الأجانب  لن يغيروا من وضع  كرتكم شيئاً ولن ينشلوكم من وهدتكم وعليكم أن تبحثوا عن  حلول أخرى،  وأقولها لك صراحة إن علة كرتكم في لاعبيكم.
اللاعب السوداني ينقصه الكثير.. والترجي أقرب للتأهل من المريخ
* اعتماد أنديتنا على المحترفين الأجانب خاصة المريخ والهلال كيف تنظر له؟
علة الكرة السودانية في اللاعب ونوعاً ما الإداري وهي ليست مشكلة فنية والمدربون سواء كانوا وطنيين ام أجانب لا يتحملون وزرها.
ولاعبكم  ينقصه  الكثير ولابد أن تنتبهوا، أما المحترفون الأجانب فهم عاديون خصوصاً  الذين  تم انتدابهم في الموسمين الأخيرين ولا يوجد بينهم من يحدث الفارق  ويتفوق  بعض وطنييكم عليهم.
* إذن ومن خلال حديثك ترشح الترجي لتجاوز المريخ وبلوغ دور الثمانية؟
هذا  الأمر يفرضه  الواقع والمؤشرات التي تعطي الترجي نسبة كبيرة في التفوق على  المريخ  وإقصاءه من باب الجاهزية والافضلية والخبرة والدراية والتعامل مع  مثل هذه  المراحل إضافة إلى نوعية اللاعبين وطرق اللعب لكن يبقى المريخ مع  ذلك  مرشحاً لتخطي الترجي ولكن بنسبة ضعيفة.
حتى وإن فاز المريخ بثلاثة أهداف فإن الترجي قادر على تعديل الكفة
* في حال فاز المريخ في مباراة اليوم بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة، هل ترشحه للوصول إلى الدور التالي؟
يستحيل  طبعاً أن  يحدث ذلك وإن كانت كرة القدم لا تعرف المستحيل والترجي سيعمل على  التسجيل  أيضاً وهو كما قلت لك يبقى مرشحاً للعبور إلى دور الثمانية من  الناحية  المنطقية لكن كل شيء جائز، وفرصة المريخ في مباراة أم درمان، وإذا  ما  أضاعها فلن يستطيع فعل شيء في تونس التي أجزم بأن الترجي سيربح معركتها   وإذا فاز المريخ بثلاثية نظيفة فلكل حادث حديث يقال.
* تبدو آرائك في الكرة السودانية سلبية دائماً كابتن حيدوسي لماذا ذلك؟
هذه  الصورة  الواقعية يا صديقي فالكرة السودانية تتأخر والتونسية أفضل منها  بكثير على  مستوى الأندية والمنتخبات وأنتم ينقصكم الكثير، وأنا سعدت بفترة  عملي في  السودان مدرباً للهلال وستظل هذه الفترة جزءً من تاريخي وأكيد أكن  تقديراً  كبيراً للشعب السوداني لكن من المهم أن تزن الأمور وفق معيارها  الحقيقي  أثناء الحديث الفني ممثلو الكرة السودانية يخرجون من الأدوار  الأولى وحتى  الهلال والمريخ يتقدمان نعم ولما يقارب العشر سنوات لم يتجاوزا  أي منهما  منطة دور الأربعة وهذا الأمر يستوجب وقفة ومراجعة شاملة ورسم  خارطة طريق  لإنقاذ الكرة السودانية وبعث نهضتها من جديد.
* لك وافر شكرنا.. كيف تود أن نختم هذا الحوار؟
أشكركم  على  إتاحة الفرصة لي لتقديم رؤيتي الفنية حول مباراة اليوم الأفريقية  العربية  الكبيرة وأتمنى أن يقدم الفريقان مباراة ممتعة للجمهور الرياضي في  السودان  وتونس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*تم تحديد فئات الدخول للمباراة علي النحو التالي :
  المقصورة الرئيسة 200 جنيه
 ، المقصورة الجانبية 80 جنيهـ
  المسبطة الوسطى 60 جنيه،
  طابق شاخور 30 جنيه،
  المساطب الشعبية 10جنية




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكيني وانجا: حضور جمهور المريخ دافعنا أمام الترجي



قال الكيني ألان وانجا مهاجم فريق المريخ السوداني أن أحد أهم العوامل والدوافع التي تدفعهم للفوز على الترجي التونسي في مبارة الفريقين الأولى في أم درمان السبت القادم بدور ال16 ببطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا هي جمهور الفريق، مطالباً إياه بالحضور ومساندة الفريق بكل قوة.

وقال وانجا الذي جاء للمريخ منذ منتصف الماضي من فريق الفهود الكيني في تصريح ل"" مساء اليوم الجمعة: "إستعداداتنا جرت بشكل جيد لمباراة الترجي, وأعتقد أنه بعد المجهود الجميع في المريخ لهذه المباراة فإن الفريق سوف يلعب بشكل جيد, فقط اطلب من الجمهور أن يحضر المباراة بالملعب, وتشجيع الفريق بأقصى ما يمكن لأننا نلعب بملعبنا وبحاجة إلى التشجيع".

وقارن وانجا بين الترجي وفريقي أزام التنزاني وكابوسكورب الذين اقصاهما المريخ في المرحلتين السابقتين من البطولة الأفريقية وقال: "كابسوكورب الانجولي كان قويا بمثل قوة ازام التنزاني, لكن اعتقد أن كل مباراة أفريقية لعبها المريخ كنا نشعر بتطور في الآداء, لكن في مباراة السبت القادم ضد الترجي نحن بحاجة لأن نظهر بما هو أفضل من المرحلتين السابقتين في البطولة".

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مجلس المريخ والشورى في قلب المعركة
محمد الياس: الأحمر لديه فريق محترم ومدرب كبير ولا يوجد ما يمنعه من الفوز
 همد: الترجي خائف من المريخ وتصريحات مدربه تؤكد ذلك

قام   مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بسند كبير من مجلس الشورى المريخي بعمل إداري  كبير  من أجل تجهيز فريق كرة القدم بصورة مثالية لمباراة اليوم أمام الترجي   التونسي حيث ظل مجلس الإدارة يشكّل حضوراً دائماً في معسكر الفرقة  الحمراء  من أجل رفع الروح المعنوية للاعبين ودفعهم لتحقيق النصر في حين  كان مجلس  الشورى بقيادة رئيسه محمد الياس حضوراً في المران الرئيسي وخاطب  اللاعبين  وطالبهم بضرورة تقدير المسئولية، الصدى التقت عدد من أعضاء مجلس  الإدارة  إلى جانب رئيس مجلس الشورى محمد الياس وتحدث الجميع بثقة كبيرة عن  قدرة  المريخ في تحقيق الفوز على الترجي والمضي قدماً في المشوار الأفريقي. 


  في البدء  تحدث لنا السيد محمد الياس محجوب رئيس مجلس الشورى المريخي وأكد  جاهزية  الأحمر لمباراة اليوم مشيراً إلى أنه حرص على مخاطبة اللاعبين في  الاجتماع  التقليدي حتى يذكّرهم بأهمية المباراة وضرورة الاجتهاد والأداء  الجاد لكي  لا نخذل الجماهير التي ظلت تقوم بأدوار بطولية في مثل هذه  المباريات  وأضاف: لمست إصراراً لا مثيل له من قِبل اللاعبين من أجل تحقيق  الفوز  وتقديم مباراة تاريخية أمام الترجي وأكثر ما أعجبني في لاعبي المريخ  عدم  خوفهم من الترجي بكل اسمه الكبير وتأكيداتهم بقدرتهم في التفوق عليه   وشخصياً لا أرى أن المهمة بالصعوبة التي يتخيلها البعض، صحيح أن الترجي   فريق جيد وصاحب اسم كبير وتاريخ عريض لكن علينا الا ننسى أن المريخ لديه   فريق محترم ومدرب كبير لديه ثقة كبيرة في نفسه وفي لاعبيه ومجلس إدارة   مقتدر استطاع أن يوفّر كل متطلبات المرحلة لفريق الكرة وأهم من كل ذلك   القاعدة الجماهيرية العريضة التي تناصر الأحمر وتلعب دوراً كبيراً في   انتصاراته وفريق لديه كل هذه الميزات أرى أنه قادر على كسب الرهان وتحقيق   الفوز على الترجي في مباراة اليوم، وجدّد محمد الياس رهانه الكبير على   جماهير المريخ وقال إن الأحمر ولولا تلك الجماهير الهادرة لما تجاوز الدور   التمهيدي بعد أن عاد إلى الخرطوم بنتيجة سيئة من دار السلام لكن الجماهير   ساعدت اللاعبين على التماسك وقهر عزام ومن بعده كابوسكورب وأتوقع أن تحضر   الجماهير الحمراء في مباراة اليوم بعددية أكبر لأن التحدي أكبر حتى نتمكن   من قهر الترجي ومواصلة المشوار الأفريقي بنجاح.
همد: المريخ جاهز لأُم المعارك
وصف  المهندس  عبد القادر همد عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ملحمة اليوم أمام  الترجي بأنها  أُم المعارك التي ستنتهي باذن الله بفرحة كبيرة ونصر مؤزر  للأحمر وأضاف:  المريخ جاهز لأداء المهمة الكبيرة ورفع تمام التأهل لمرحلة  المجموعات من  جولة الذهاب وأحب أن اطمئن الجماهير الوفية أن كل الترتيبات  المتعلقة بهذه  المباراة اكتملت بصورة ممتازة ولاحت بشائر النصر في الأُفق  باذن الله  وثقتنا كبيرة في اللاعبين والجهاز الفني بقيادة غارزيتو من أجل  إنجاز  المهمة على أكمل وجه وتحقيق الفوز على الترجي وأضاف: لا نهتم  بالصغائر ولن  ترعبنا تصريحات مدرب الترجي الذي قال إن فريقه جاء من أجل  النصر وعندما  عرف المريخ وقوته حاول التنصل من تلك التصريحات ولكن في  النهاية الرد  العملي على تلك التصريحات سيكون داخل الملعب وأكد همد أن  الأحمر غير متخوف  على الاطلاق من مواجهة الترجي لأنه ودّع عهد الخوف من  مواجهة  كبار  القارة الأفريقية بعد أن واجه كبار القارة الأوروبية وقدم في مواجهة   عمالقتها مباريات للذكرى أمام بايرن ميونخ وشالكا وزينت الروسي وتابع:   الصحيح أن الترجي هو المتخوف من مواجهة المريخ وما تصريحات مدربه الا دليل   على أن الرجل خائف من الهزيمة وعرف جيداً المخاطر الكبيرة التي تنتظره  أمام  العملاق السوداني في مباراة اليوم وناشد همد الجماهير الحمراء بضرورة  أن  تملأ الإستاد عن سعته وأن تشجع اللاعبين بحرارة منذ بداية المباراة  وحتى  نهايتها مؤكداً أنه لا يوجد إداري ورمز وقطب في مباراة اليوم بل  الجميع في  قلب المعركة للتشجيع والمساندة حتى نكون على قلب رجل واحد  لإنجاز المهمة  الكبيرة على أكمل وجه.
عبد الرحمن ابراهيم: سنفاجئ الترجي
أكد  السيد  عبد الرحمن ابراهيم عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ورئيس قطاع الجماهير   اكتمال كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة بمباراة اليوم أمام الترجي مشيراً إلى   أنهم في قطاع الجماهير قاموا بعمل كبير من أجل استنفار الجماهير الحمراء   بصورة غير مسبوقة لمباراة اليوم وتعهّد بأن يكتسي الإستاد عن سعته باللونين   الأحمر والأصفر وأن وتصم الطبول والدفوف الآذان وأن تناصر الجماهير   الحمراء لاعبيها بصورة تبث فيهم الحماس وتفاجئ الترجي وتصيب لاعبيه بالرُعب   وأشار عبد الرحمن إلى أن مباراة اليوم بالنسبة للمريخ أكثر من عادية وأن   نجوم الفرقة الحمراء عاهدوا جماهيرهم على تقديم مباراة بطولية وتحقيق  الفوز  ونثق في أنهم سيكونوا عند وعدهم ولن يخذلوا قاعدتهم الجماهيرية  العريضة  التي لعبت دوراً كبيراً في النتائج المميزة للفرقة الحمراء بدوري  الأبطال.
الدكتور أسامة حافظ:
متفائل بانتصار عريض للمريخ والتاريخ لن يشفع للترجي
عبّر  الدكتور  أسامة حافظ الشاذلي عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عن تفاؤله الشديد  بتقديم  الأحمر لمباراة كبيرة أمام الترجي تؤهله لتحقيق انتصار عريض يساعده  على  حسم التأهل لمجموعات الأبطال من جولة الذهاب وأشار الشاذلي إلى أن  التاريخ  لن يشفع للترجي ولن يمنحه دوام التفوق على الأندية السودانية  وتعهّد بأن  يكتب المريخ تاريخ جديد للأندية السودانية في مواجهة العملاق  التونسي،  وراهن الدكتور أسامة على الدور الكبير الذي تقوم به الجماهير  الحمراء في  مباراة اليوم مؤكداً ثقته الكبيرة في جماهير المريخ وفي أنها  ستكون في  الموعد تماماً مثلما فعلت في ملحمتي عزام وكابوسكورب حتى يقهر  الأحمر  الترجي ويوجّه إنذاراً قوياً لكل الأندية الأفريقية بأنه قادم بقوة  بحثاً  عن لقب البطولة لا الوصول للمجموعات فحسب.


 



   
 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يبدأ رهانا افريقيا جديدا للكرة السودانية امام الترجي

جانب من تدريبات فريق المريخ السوداني
تدرك كرة القدم السودانية أن الحفاظ على طفرتها الكروية بأفريقيا على مستوى الأندية والمتمثلة في مشاركتها بحصة أربعة اندية خلال السنوات الخمس الماضية والإستمرار بذات المعدل في 2016, بات مرهونا بتخطي آخر ممثلين لها لدور ال16 ببطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا والوصول لدور المجموعات وذلك عن طريق المريخ والهلال في مواجهتيهما الترجي التونسي وسانغا الكونجولي يومي السبت والأحد من الأسبوع القادم.

وكان ممثلان للسودان بالكونفيدرالية الأفريقية هما الخرطوم الوطني والأهلي ودعا البطولة في نسخة هذا العام من أدوار مبكرة تاركين مهمة تمسك السودان في التواجد بأربعة أندية في بطولتي أندية أفريقيا في 2016, للهلال والمريخ فقط.

المريخ يبدأ رهان الكرة السودانية الافريقي الجديد حين يستقبل ضيفه الثقيل الترجي التونسي مساء اليوم السبت بمدينة أم درمان إستعد لمباراة الترجي بمباراة واحدة تنافسية في الدوري الممتاز كسبها خارج ملعبه امام الوافد الجديد هلال الأبيض بهدف, وإنخرط بعدها الفريق في تدريبات مكثفة بواقع حصتين في اليوم من خلال معسكر مغلق باحد فنادق الخرطوم الفاخرة, ولم تشوب إعداده أية معوقات تذكر, وخاض تدريبه الرئيسي مساء أمس الخميس بملعبه, وختم صباح اليوم الجمعة إعداده بتدريب لمدة ساعة بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم شمل على العديد من الجوانب كان من بينها الجانب الترويحي.

وحضر تدريب صباح اليوم جميع لاعبي القائمة الأفريقية ما عدا المالي المهاجم مامادو تراوري والمدافع النيجيري مالك إسحق الموقوفين من قبل مجلس الإدارة, إلى جانب المدافع علي جعفر الذي منح راحة بسبب اجراء عملية صغيرة.

وقال المدرب العام للمريخ محسن سيد لـ  بعد تدريب اليوم: "اليوم خضنا تدريبا تنشيطيا تم فيه بهدء مراجعة كل شئ قبل مباراة السبت, وأعتقد أن إستعداد المريخ لمباراة الترجي جيد جدا, وحقيقة الترجي فريق كبير ولكنه ليس مخيفا, وكرة القدم لعبة لا تلعب على أساس التاريخ ولو كانت كذلك لما تخلت عن فريق مثل الأشانتي الغاني, ونحن الآن أكثر جاهزية ونستطيع أن نبذل العطاء طوال 90 دقيقة, ولقد وعدنا أنصارانا بأننا سوف نصعد إلى دوري المجموعات وسوف نتمسك بوعدنا لهم".

أما المدير الفني للمريخ جارزيتو فقال: "المريخ جاهز تماما للترجي خاصة من الناحيتين البدنية والذهنية في هذه الجوانب نحن أفضل من المرات السابقة, فقط نحن بحاجة للعب بقلب شجاع".

وسيعتمد اتلمريخ كما دلت على ذلك تدريباته للمباراة على عناصر تشكيله الذي ثبته على المستوى الافريقي منذ مباراة العودة ضد أزام التنزاني في الدور الأول والتي تضم في هيكلها الأوغندي جمال سالم في المرمى, علاء الدين يوسف وأمير كمال في قلب الدفاع, مصعب عمر ورمضان عجب على الأطراف وفي الوسط المدافع يلعب المصري أيمن سعيد, والنيجيري سالمون جابسون, ويلعب في الوسط المهاجم الغانيان كوفي وأوكرا, ويقود هجوم الفريق الثنائي بكري المدنية والكيني الن وانجا.

و لا يعرف تاريخ مباريات المريخ مع الترجي التونسي على المستوى الأفريقي مباريات كثيرة في تواجها في ثلاث مرات بدأت عام 1986 بأبطال أفريقيا, وفاز المريخ بأم درمان 2-1 واحرز هدف الترجي الذي عقد مهمة المريخ وقتها أسطورة تنوس طارق ذياب وإنتهت مباراة العودة بتونس بهدف للترجي.

ثم تواجها بدور ال16 بأبطال أفريقيا 2010 وإنتهت المباراة الأولى بأم درمان في 8 مايو بالتعادل 1-1, وفاز الترجي في مباراة العودة 3-0.

الترجي وصل العاصمة الخرطوم مساء أمس وخلد للراحة وسوف يتدرب مساء اليوم بإستاد المريخ الذي ستقام عليه المباراة, وهو تدريب الفريق الوحيد.

يذكر أن ممثل السودان الثاني بدور ال16 من بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا, فريق الهلال سوف يحل ضيفا عصر يوم بعد غد الأحد على فريق سانغا باليندي الكونجولي.


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*أسطورة المريخ السابق في حديث مطول مع الصدى
العجب: أرشح كوفي لقلب الطاولة على الترجي لأنه مهاري وحريف
 لا أخشى على المريخ الا من غياب التعاون بين لاعبيه وإهمال مراقبة أخطر عناصر التونسي

أدلى   أسطورة الكرة السودانية ونجم المريخ السابق فيصل العجب بتصريحات مهمة   للصدى قبل المباراة التي تجمع الفرقة الحمراء بالترجي التونسي الثامنة من   مساء اليوم بإستاد المريخ وراهن على أن فريقه السابق وبرغم أنه سيلعب في   مواجهة أحد أكبر الأندية في القارة السمراء لكنه سيقدم مباراة كبيرة وسيحقق   نتيجة طيبة تؤهله لخطف بطاقة الترشح إلى مرحلة المجموعات وقدم العجب   العديد من النصائح لزملائه وطالبهم بضرورة اللعب بجماعية والتعاون بلا حدود   داخل المستطيل الأخضر مشيراً إلى أن الفريق تضرر كثيراً في سابق  المباريات  من انعدام التعاون بين عناصره في الملعب كما تحدث عن الكثير  الذي نطالعه  عبر السطور التالية.
  في البدء  قال فيصل العجب إن المباريات الأخيرة للترجي أكدت قوته وأبدى  دهشته لحديث  الكثيرين عن الفريق التونسي باعتباره قد فقد قوته تماماً وأصبح  يعاني من  مشاكل عديدة وأبان العجب أنه يستطيع أن يقول إن الترجي مازال  الأقوى  والأفضل في أفريقيا ومالم يتعامل معه المريخ بحذر وتركيز قد يفاجئه  بنتيجة  صادمة في جولة الذهاب سيما وأن الترجي يبني كل حساباته على مفاجأة  خصومه  في عِقر دارهم بصورة تجعله يؤمن تأهله من جولة الذهاب وما الطريقة  التي  وصل بها الترجي إلى هذه    المرحلة الا تأكيد على ذلك عندما فاجأ منافسه  الكاميروني بالفوز عليه في  عِقر داره بهدف وبالتالي فرض عليه المغادرة من  جولة الذهاب، وحذّر العجب  بشدة من خطورة النجم الغاني السريع افول وقال  إنه أصبح النجم الأكثر  تأثيراً في الترجي الذي كسب دفعة قوية بعودة  الدراجي لمستواه المعروف  مشدداً على أهمية أن يلعب المريخ بصرامة واضحة مع هذا الثنائي حتى يبطل مفعول كل الهجمات الخطيرة التي يعتمد الترجي في بنائها على هذا الثنائي الخطير.
الترجي يعرف كيف يخفي عيوبه
قال  فيصل  العجب إن الترجي بالفعل يعاني من مشاكل كبيرة في المنطقة الخلفية  لكنه عاد  وأشار إلى أن الترجي وبحُكم الخبرات الطويلة التي اكتسبها في  البطولات  الأفريقية أصبح أكثر قدرة على إخفاء عيوبه، فاذا كان يعاني من  مشاكل  دفاعية دائماً ما يعتمد على أسلوب هجومي مزعج للخصوم حتى يشغلهم  بإفساد  هجماته وحتى لا ينظّموا هجمات خطيرة تكشف المستور في خط دفاعه واذا  كان  الترجي يعاني من مشاكل في وسطه فهو يتغلب عليها بتفعيل الجانب الهجومي  مع  الالتزام الدفاعي الصارم وبالتالي فإن خبرات الترجي دائماً ما تغطّي على   عيوبه لذلك يرى العجب أن المريخ مُطالب ببذل مجهود خارق حتى يجبر الترجي   على اللعب في منطقته ووقتها ستظهر الكثير من المشاكل في دفاع المريخ وفي   وجود عناصر تمتاز بقدرات هجومية ممتازة مثل بكري المدينة يمكن للمريخ أن   يصل سريعاً إلى مرمى الترجي ولو فعلها الأحمر في الدقائق الأولى من  المباراة  ستمضي المقابلة بصورة جيدة وسيحقق المريخ نتيجة طيبة، وتمنى  العجب الا  يندفع المريخ هجوماً وأن يلعب بتوازن وأن يحاول قدر الإمكان  الخروج بشباكه  نظيفة لأن أي هدف يسجله الترجي سيعقّد كثيراً من حسابات  المريخ في جولة  الذهاب، وتحدث العجب عن قدرة الترجي العالية في الاستفادة  من أخطاء  المدافعين وتمنى أن يؤدي دفاع المريخ مباراة اليوم بالحد الأعلى  من الحذر  والتركيز وأن يعتمد خط الدفاع على مبدأ السلامة وأن يسهم في بناء  الهجمات  من الخلف بطريقة صحيحة حتى يلعب دوره على أكمل وجه في مباراة  اليوم.
أخشى على المريخ من الأنانية والفردية
قال  فيصل  العجب إنه لا يخشى على المريخ من مواجهة الترجي لأن الأحمر واجه  أندية  أقوى من الترجي وتفوق عليها مشيراً إلى أنهم من قبل واجهوا النجم  الساحلي  عندما كان أخطر من الترجي وفرضوا عليه الفوز بثنائية وأضاف: الشئ  الوحيد  الذي اتخوف منه في مباراة اليوم انعدام التعاون بين لاعبي المريخ  داخل  الملعب بصورة تجعل الأحمر يعاني بشدة في تسجيل الأهداف مشيراً إلى أن   الأنانية كانت السبب الرئيسي في كل المشاكل التي واجهت المريخ وحالت بينه   والوصول إلى شباك الخصوم، وأشار العجب إلى أن المريخ لن يستطيع الوصول إلى   شباك الترجي مالم يؤدي اللاعبون مباراة اليوم بتعاون كبير مشيراً إلى أن   الإنجاز في النهاية سيعود على كل اللاعبين لا اللاعب الذي سجل الهدف لذلك   لابد من التعاون الكبير بين اللاعبين خاصة في منطقة جزاء الخصم، فأي لاعب   يشعر بأن هناك من هو في وضعية أفضل منه للتسجيل عليه أن يمرر له دون أن   يبحث عن إنجاز شخصي لأن الهم الأكبر للجميع في مباراة اليوم أن يخرج المريخ   منتصراً لا أن يسجل فلان أو علان هدفاً.
مناشدة للجماهير
أرسل  فيصل  العجب مناشدة لجماهير الفرقة الحمراء وطالبها بضرورة أن تساند فريقها  بقوة  في مباراة اليوم وأن تقف مع أي لاعب يخطئ وأن تدعمه معنوياً حتى  تساعده  على التماسك لأنه لا يوجد لاعب يدخل الملعب بحثاً عن الخطأ الذي  غالباً ما  ينتج عن ضغط المباراة وغياب التركيز كما تمنى العجب الا تربط  الجماهير  تشجيعها بتسجيل الهدف والا ترسل صافرات الاستهجان حال تأخره لأن  المريخ  يحتاج إلى جماهيره وهو يبحث عن التسجيل لا عندما يسجل كما طالب  الجماهير  بالابتعاد عن الانفعال وعدم القيام بأي ردة فعل تجاه الفريق  المنافس مهما  حدث من مفاجأة في الملعب لأن المريخ سيدفع الثمن غالياً حال  حدوث أي  تصرفات سلبية من قِبل جماهيره، فالترجي نادٍ كبير له وجود قوي في  الكاف  وسيدخل المريخ في متاعب لا حدود لها.


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*أرشح كوفي لقلب الطاولة على الترجي
وعن  اللاعب الذي  يراهن عليه فيصل العجب في مباراة اليوم ويتوقع أن يقوم بدور  كبير في قيادة  فريقه للنصر قال العجب إنه يتوقع أن يهتم دفاع الترجي كثيراً  بمراقبة  بكري المدينة لكنه شخصياً يراهن على كوفي ويتوقع أن يصنع الغاني  الموهوب  الفارق لمصلحة المريخ وأن يوظّف كل مهاراته وقدراته الفنية العالية   وانطلاقاته السريعة وتسديداته القوية لمصلحة المجموعة، وأنصف العجب كوفي   وقال إنه لعب دوراً كبيراً في مشوار المريخ الأفريقي ومثّل إضافة نوعية   لوسط الفرقة الحمراء وظل يلعب دوراً كبيراً في الجانب الهجومي للأحمر لذلك   يتوقع أن يفشل دفاع الترجي في الحد من خطورته وأن يلعب دوراً مؤثراً في   قيادة فريقه لتحقيق نتيجة مميزة.
على تواصل دائم مع أمير كمال ولا أبخل عليه بالنصح لأنني مُعجب بقدراته
قال  فيصل العجب  إنه على تواصل حميم مع عدد من لاعبي المريخ وبصورة خاصة جداً  متوسط دفاع  الفرقة الحمراء أمير كمال، وأثنى العجب كثيراً على أمير ووصفه  باللاعب  المتميز وصاحب القدرات الدفاعية الممتازة مشيراً إلى أن أهم ما  يميز أمير  كمال الثقة الكبيرة التي يلعب بها أمام أكبر الخصوم والتي تنعكس  ايجاباً  على زملائه اللاعبين وتوقّع أن يقوم بدور كبير في مباراة اليوم وأن  يسهم  في تأمين دفاع الفرقة الحمراء وأبان العجب أنه ظل متواصلاً مع أمير  كمال  وقدم له العديد من النصائح ويتوقع أن يقوم بدور كبير في مباراة اليوم  حتى  يخرج الأحمر بشباكه نظيفة.
حراسة مرمى المريخ أصبحت أكثر أماناً في وجود جمال سالم
سجل  فيصل العجب  إشادة كبرى بالحارس اليوغندي العملاق جمال سالم ووصفه بأنه أحد  أهم  تعاقدات المريخ مع المحترفين الأجانب لأن سالم وضع بصمته بقوة في  حراسة  مرمى المريخ وأنهى مشكلة كبيرة ظل يعاني منها الأحمر لسنوات وأضاف:  حارس  المرمى الجيد يظهر معدنه الأصيل في المباريات الكبيرة ومنذ أن تعاقد   المريخ مع جمال سالم لم يخض مباراة أكبر من مباراة اليوم أمام الترجي لذلك   أتوقع أن تكشف هذه المباراة الجديد عن جمال سالم وأن يقوم بدور كبير في   قيادة فريقه لتحقيق النصر وأشار العجب إلى أنه لم يلعب مع جمال سالم لكنه   من أول وهلة توقّع له أن يؤمّن مرمى المريخ بصورة مثالية وأن ينهي كل   المشاكل التي كان يعاني منها الأحمر ولم يخذله جمال سالم وكان في الموعد   تماماً.
سأتابع مباراة اليوم بتوتّر شديد
وعن  الكيفية التي  سيتابع بها مباراة اليوم قال العجب: بالتأكيد سأتابع  المباراة بتوتّر  شديد لأنني لست مشجعاً للمريخ فحسب بل كنت قائد الفريق  السابق ومازلت على  ارتباط حميم بقاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة وأفرح كثيراً  لانتصارات المريخ  ويصيبني الاحباط اذا حقق نتيجة سيئة لذلك قلبي مع المريخ  في مباراة اليوم  وثقتي كبيرة في زملائي اللاعبين وفي قدرتهم على إنجاز  المهمة الصعبة على  أكمل وجه وفي النهاية الأحمر لديه قاعدة جماهيرية عريضة  تسنده ولديه مدرب  كبير بدرجة خبير يعرف كيف يتعامل مع مثل هذه المباريات  حتى يقود فريقه  لتحقيق نتيجة جيدة، وتمنى العجب أن يكون أصحاب الخبرات  الكبيرة في الموعد  في مباراة اليوم حتى يسهموا مع زملائهم في تحقيق الفريق  لنتيجة مميزة.
الهدف المبكر مهم لكنه لايكفي
ذكّر  العجب نجوم  الفرقة الحمراء بأنهم يلعبون أمام الترجي وبالتالي فإن الهدف  المبكر اذا  كان هو كلمة السر في الفوز الكبير على عزام فالأمر لن يكون كذلك  في مباراة  اليوم أمام الترجي وأضاف: صحيح أن الهدف المبكر صادم جداً  للفريق الذي  تهتز شباكه وهناك فرق تفقد التركيز وتخرج من جو المباراة  تماماً لمجرد  اهتزاز شباكها بهدف لكن بالمقابل هناك فرق كبيرة تمتص صدمة  الهدف المبكر  وتعود بقوة أكبر لقلب الطاولة ورد الصاع صاعين والترجي من بين  تلك الفرق  لذلك ينبغي أن يكون الحذر أكبر اذا أفلح المريخ في تسجيل الهدف  المبكر وإن  لم يتحقق له ذلك ينبغي أن يمر ربع الساعة الأولى بسلام وبعد ذلك  أنا واثق  من أن الأمور ستسير على نحوٍ جيد.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفاجآت في نتائج الجولة الثالثة للدوري التأهيلي

خاص: (كورة سودانية) 
نثر العرب بطل حلفا الجديدة الأفراح وسط القاعدة الرياضية بالفوز الثمين والمستحق الذي حققه علي الهلال بطل بورتسودان بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين في اللقاء الذي جمع الفريقين عصر الجمعة بأستاد حلفا الجديدة ضمن مباريات الجولة الثالثة للمجموعة الثالثة في مجموعات التأهيلي ..قدم الفريقان مباراة ماراثونية فوق الوسط في معظم فتراتها بينما إزداد إيقاع المباراة في الشوط الثاني حيث سعي كل فريق لكسب النقاط ولكن الكلمة كانت عند لاعبي العرب الذين إمتازوا بالروح القتالية العالية التي كانت سيدة الموقف.. أحرز للعرب عمر النقي وأمين المناقل وهيثم وللهلال المعز والطريفي ..بالنتيجة إرتفع العرب برصيده الي 4 نقاط وخطا خطوات ثابتة وقطع نصف المشوار نحو التأهل للمرحلة الثالثة وبقي هلال الساحل بدون رصيد وتأزم موقفه وبات علي أعتاب وداع المنافسة ..أدار اللقاء بمستوي جيد طاقم تحكيم من كسلا أحمد محمد الشيخ حكم وسط بمعاونة معتصم طه وعبدالرحيم رمضان وعبد الرحمن جيب الله حكم رابع من حلفا وراقبه أداريا الخبير سيد فتحي متولي سكرتير اتحاد كرة القدم. وفي لقاء ثاني تعادل النيل شندي والشرطة القضارف بهدفين لكل و تمكن فريق ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ام روابة من الفوز علي الموردة ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ بهدفين ﻣﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻫﺪﻑ عصر اليوم ضمن منافسة الدوري التأهيلي مرحلة المجموعات وبهذأ الفوز انعش اماله في الترقي للمرحلة التالية.

*

----------


## عز الدين

*في تصريح لرمضان عجب يتنمنى من الشفووت ان يستقبلوهم بي نشيد الوطن عند دخولهم للإحماء ،، 
 انت تامر ياحبيبنا وتلقي كل الدايرو حاضر 
 نحن جند الله جند الوطن  إن دعا داعي الفداء لن نخن
 نتحدى الموت عند المحن  نشتري المجد بأغلى ثمن
 هذه الأرض لنا  فليعش سوداننا علماً بين الأمم
 يا بني السودان هذا رمزكم  يحمل العبء ويحمي أرضكم
‫








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يجتمع مع أربعة لاعبين على انفراد 

قام  الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء بعمل كبير من أجل تجهيز  لاعبيه لمباراة اليوم وركّز على الجانب النفسي وتحدث مع أربعة لاعبين من  كبار النجوم بالفرقة الحمراء على انفراد حيث تحدث في البداية لفترة ليست  بالقصيرة    مع أيمن سعيد ثم اجتمع مع سالمون ومن بعده أمير كمال ثم علاء الدين يوسف  ويتضح من هذه الاجتماعات أن غارزيتو حريص جداً على ضرورة إبطال الخطورة  الهجومية للترجي حتى لا يتيح له فرصة تسجيل أي هدف في مباراة اليوم.


 

*

----------


## عز الدين

*التشكيلة الأساسية للترجى :


 هلال - المباركي - البجاوي - جابر - اليعقوبي - الراقد - الشعلالي - أفول - الدراجي - الجويني - نجانغ.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*أستوديو الترجي الرياضي التونسي

بعد  مباراة الليلة سنحاول الضغط من جهتنا على التلفزة الوطنية لتمرير مباراة  الاياب على الشبكة الأرضية فقط ، فكما تدين تدان عندها سنرى مايشعر به  مشجعي المريخ .
 صباح الإنتصارات ياشعب الترجي
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

أستوديو الترجي الرياضي التونسي





بعد  مباراة الليلة سنحاول الضغط من جهتنا على التلفزة الوطنية لتمرير مباراة  الاياب على الشبكة الأرضية فقط ، فكما تدين تدان عندها سنرى مايشعر به  مشجعي المريخ .
 صباح الإنتصارات ياشعب الترجي





يااااااااااا رب هزيمة تسير بها الركبان 


اللهم أنصر الزعيم يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------

